# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Resolver vs Encoder - Closed loop stepper

## Gamo

Thưa các cao thủ,

Mấy bữa nay thấy các đại ca rú rít vụ alpha step motor, em ngồi hóng mà vẫn ko hiểu. Thía thì con alpha step hơn con motor tích hợp encoder ở chỗ nào?

----------


## writewin

mua thử 1 con về sài là cảm nhận dc ngay
 giá rẻ bất ngờ cho bộ alfa 66 còn sót ^^

----------


## Gamo

500k/bộ hả bác?  :Wink: )

----------


## writewin

em cần tiền mua sửa cho con kế hoạch nhỏ đang lớn của em anh ah ^^

VD đơn giản nếu em chọn combo step 86 8Nm + driver 2h860 giá 2m5 với bộ alfa 66 giá 3m (2m7 cho ng quen) thì em chọn bộ alfa ^^, ko tin gắn lên trục Z cho 2 em nó kéo là bác cảm nhận dc ngay

----------


## Gamo

Oi, em nghèo lắm, cũng đang cần tiền mua sữa cho con gái em  :Cool: 

Thôi để vài năm nữa em rinh các bộ của bác về vậy. Hay là để em chế bộ tương tự dùng encoder + DSP, nhờ bác Writewin bán, chắc cũng chỉ thua con Alpha của bác tí, lợi nhuận mình cưa đôi hả?  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Thưa các cao thủ,
> 
> Mấy bữa nay thấy các đại ca rú rít vụ alpha step motor, em ngồi hóng mà vẫn ko hiểu. Thía thì con alpha step hơn con motor tích hợp encoder ở chỗ nào?


hơn nhau ở công nghệ chế tạo động cơ , lá thép từ mỏng và vật liệu từ tổn hao thấp  , > động cơ alpha step có tổn hao thấp hơn , ít sinh nhiệt hơn>> chạy liên tục ít bị mất lực hơn




b.r

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## Boyred2000

Đúng Là xài anpha rồi.nên cảm thấy rất good.

----------


## Gamo

Thua cac bac,

Sau vai tieng suy nghi lam sao kiem tien mua bo alphastep cua bac writein thi em dau hang & ra luc sot motor cua em thi phat hien ra em co 1 em asm be be xinh xinh.

Em nay co 8 soi day, 4 soi kich thuoc to hon, em doan la day motor, mac theo kieu 2 pha? 4 soi con lai chac la day tin hieu. Ko biet su phu Nhat Son co cao kien gi ve cach dieu khien chu alphastep nay ko?

Hình em nó:


Hình bên dưới: 4 sợi bên trái to hơn 4 sợi bên phải tí

----------


## nhatson

cứ cắm vào drive 2 phase là chạy ah, loại 24VDC em chưa thử, loại 100V chạy rất tệ, có lẽ nó tke chạy áp cao > cảm kháng lớn, em test với áp 40VDC chạy thôi, ko ổn chút nào

em chưa thử với loại chạy 24VDC vì ko có motor  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, con ASM98 ghi 3.41V bác ạ, còn con ASM66 thì 5.06v, typical stepper voltage, chạy 40v chắc ổn? Có điều tại sao nó to thế mà dòng chỉ có 1.x A, 3.41V ta?

Nếu sư phụ Sơn đã chạy thử được 4 sợi theo 2 pha thì em mò tiếp 4 sợi hồi tiếp xem sao. Nếu chế thành công sẽ post lên khè bác Writein  :Wink: 
Nếu bác ở SG thì em sẽ bế con em qua giành sữa với con bác  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Hmm, mấy con này thì ghi điện áp 3.4v hay 24v gì đó, typical stepper voltage, chạy 40v chắc vi vu.
> 
> Nếu sư phụ Sơn đã chạy thử được 4 sợi theo 2 pha thì em mò tiếp 4 sợi hồi tiếp xem sao. Nếu chế thành công sẽ post lên khè bác Writein 
> I.e.: em khoái bác ấy lắm vì chắc con em với con bác ấy cùng tuổi


điện áp ghi trên motor là do I=u/R , điện áp lái motor tùy thuộc và RL của coil ah
b.r

----------


## Gamo

dạ, đó là bài học đầu tiên bác chỉ em cách đây cũng lâu rồi  :Cool: . Có điều tại sao nó lại ghi voltage là 3.41V chi vậy ta? Chắc để người mua tính R? Chứ cái 3.41 đó đâu có dùng để tính công suất được hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

tại sao thì em cũng ko rõ
em đoán 1 khả năng là đó là luật , có lẽ phải check luật ghi nhãn động cơ, các thông số buộc phải ghi lên động cơ là dì

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Oài, cảm ơn bác Nhất Sơn, để em chế driver xong rồi sẽ khè các bác. Nghe bác Writewin quảng cáo alpha step mà thấy ghiền quá

----------


## Nam CNC

chặng đường còn rất dài cố lên bác gà mờ .... còn bác WW cứ bán anpha step vô tư đi vì em dự đoán thời gian là rất dài hehehehe , hi vọng vexta nó phá bản quyền sớm hơn dự định cho bác gà mờ mừng tí xíu.

----------


## nhatson

to anh NAMCNC, anh có cái gecko g251 thì phải, có bao giờ anh chạy max 3.5A 50V ko? drive nó nóng tới độ nào ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> chặng đường còn rất dài cố lên bác gà mờ .... còn bác WW cứ bán anpha step vô tư đi vì em dự đoán thời gian là rất dài hehehehe , hi vọng vexta nó phá bản quyền sớm hơn dự định cho bác gà mờ mừng tí xíu.


alpha step an tiền ở cái công nghệ động cơ nữa ah, có làm được drive cũng ko nâng cao được nếu ko có động cơ chất lượng

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

@Nhat Son , hồi trước có chạy 48V ở mức 3.3A lái con bước của USA nema 34 , chạy rất ok còn nóng thì chưa sờ vào chưa biết , với lại khi lắp ráp 3 con điều khiển 3 trục lại lắp trên 1 tấm đế nhôm tản nhiệt to nên yên tâm hơn . Một phần chỉ chạy nhiều lắm là vài tiếng nên không đánh giá được .
               Mà theo anh nghĩ thì không nóng lắm đâu , theo thiết kế nó được gắn trên tấm đế tản nhiệt bé xíu xiu , để mai mốt có dùng lại nó sẽ để ý nhiệt độ. Từ trước đến giờ anh để ý thấy động cơ nó nóng thôi chứ drive nó chỉ ấm ấm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

thanks anh, em đang thử dùng fet size giống của gecko 251, có lẽ phải ngâm cứu thêm vì nó sinh nhiệt quá

----------


## CKD

Mình có dùng rồi... nếu không lắp lên đế tản nhiệt thì nóng gần bỏng tay (đặt tay vào.. nóng không chịu được quá 1 phút  :Big Grin: )

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Ec... bác WW cứ yên tâm mà bán đi, em làm xong cũng chỉ để hù bác thôi ấy mà  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Ec... bac WW cu yen tam ma ban di, em lam xong cung chi de hu bac thoi  Dong co em da co 3 con asm 98 & 1 em 66 nhu bac, chi thieu driver ;( Nghien cuu cho vui la chinh chu ban dc may dong
> 
> Cai driver lam thiet thi kho, chu de chay cho vui theo kieu alpha step thi chac ko toi noi


kím mí con sanyo closeloop có encoder sẵn, hoặc pacific , dug encoder inrc cho dễ ah, alphastep nó dúng dạng như resolver , em cũng chưa bít đo góc thể nào  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## Gamo

> chặng đường còn rất dài cố lên bác gà mờ .... còn bác WW cứ bán anpha step vô tư đi vì em dự đoán thời gian là rất dài hehehehe , hi vọng vexta nó phá bản quyền sớm hơn dự định cho bác gà mờ mừng tí xíu.


Ui, bản quyền Vexta lo gì, em chuyên ăn trộm bản quyền mà  :Wink: 

Có điều làm driver xong phải đưa các bác bán chứ em ko biết bán hàng, test cho vui, để chế máy phục vụ tự sướng nội bộ thôi

----------


## Gamo

> kím mí con sanyo closeloop có encoder sẵn, hoặc pacific , dug encoder inrc cho dễ ah, alphastep nó dúng dạng như resolver , em cũng chưa bít đo góc thể nào 
> 
> b.r


Gì mà ghê vậy ta, để em mò xem sao. Thật ra tại em thấy encoder dễ quá, chẳng hấp dẫn tí nào, nên mới mò thử alpha step ấy chứ

----------


## nhatson

> Gì mà ghê vậy ta, để em mò xem sao. Thật ra tại em thấy encoder dễ quá, chẳng hấp dẫn tí nào, nên mới mò thử alpha step ấy chứ


ok ghiên cứu đi anh, vexta có bán lẻ motor dòng asm  :Smile: 
http://catalog.orientalmotor.com/key...1168&SchType=1

bo dkhien bên phải, cũng ko tới nỗi nào, phần detec phản hồi dùng lm393.


b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ 1 pán làm step close loop đơn giản hơn là dùng IC lái step chuyên dùng như tb6560 , tb6600 , tcm262 ,
dùng 1 con MCU để nhận comand+ feedback >> xuất xung dkhien vào chíp dkhien

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em đính chính lại feed back alphastep, có lẽ tương tự resolver
trong hình em thấy 1 coi được lái bởi tc4427, 1 coil được đưa về MCU, có lẽ là đưa về bộ AD
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/21422D.pdf




mí drive alphastep chúng ta đang có là thế hệ cũ, hiện tại alphastep đời mới em thấy bề ngoài có chút khác biệt, ko biết có tke lại bên trong ko
b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

em vớ được cái hình motor dòng HBS của leadshine

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ 1 pán làm step close loop đơn giản hơn là dùng IC lái step chuyên dùng như tb6560 , tb6600 , tcm262 ,
dùng 1 con MCU để nhận comand+ feedback >> xuất xung dkhien vào chíp dkhien



b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, ý bác là vẫn chạy theo kiểu Clock + Dir hay là gửi nguyên cái tọa độ vào MCU luôn (như kiểu servo)?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, ý bác là vẫn chạy theo kiểu Clock + Dir hay là gửi nguyên cái tọa độ vào MCU luôn (như kiểu servo)?


step/dir hay command là do anh develop và tùy ứng dụng, vấn đề ở đây là bỏ qua khâu dkhien step, MCU nhận comand + feedback >> STEP/DIR 
như vậy sẽ đơn giản hơn so với việc mcu gánh luôn việc dkhien step ( dkhien step cho tốt cũng mất nhiều thời gian) 

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hix, như vậy có nghĩa là mình làm như sơ đồ trên:
1. Mình dùng 1 chú IC lái để control stepper
2. Chú MCU của mình nhận tín hiệu từ Mach 3, điều khiển chú IC lái & đồng thời kiểm tra chú encoder. Nếu chưa đúng vị trí thì chỉnh chú IC lái lại cho ok thì thôi?

----------


## nhatson

> Hix, như vậy có nghĩa là mình làm như sơ đồ trên:
> 1. Mình dùng 1 chú IC lái để control stepper
> 2. Chú MCU của mình nhận tín hiệu từ Mach 3, điều khiển chú IC lái & đồng thời kiểm tra chú encoder. Nếu chưa đúng vị trí thì chỉnh chú IC lái lại cho ok thì thôi?



ok, vấn đề nho nhỏ chỗ chuyển bước thôi ah

step tốc độ tối đa hiệu quả mình giới hạn 1500RPM > 25vong/second > motor bước 2 pha thông thường sẽ là 200x25= 5000 step/second >> tốc độ điều chỉnh của MCU cần là 10khz ( servo thường chỉ có 1000hz, loại cao cấp mới chạy 2000hz > 2500hz) >> dùng 1 MCU để dkhien closed loop step khó khăn hơn dkhien servo AC/DC

b.r

----------


## Ga con

> Gì mà ghê vậy ta, để em mò xem sao. Thật ra tại em thấy encoder dễ quá, chẳng hấp dẫn tí nào, nên mới mò thử alpha step ấy chứ


Bác đã làm bộ điều khiển step có enc chưa bác.
Theo em con Alphastep nó đơn giản hơn step có enc (alphastep là resolver, đọc như enc abs nhưng cần phải có mạch giải mã, không lo mất bước, đọc sai, lưu sai, tóm lại là giải thuật đơn giản. Còn step có enc thì thông thường là incremental, phức tạp trong giải thuật hơn).

----------


## writewin

gà con nói như cao thủ, chắc là đại bàng đội lốt gà con rồi, ngồi ngóng ngồi ngóng, chế cháo để học hỏi lên kinh nghiệm thì em khoái lắm

----------


## Gamo

À, em có xài thằng quadrature encoder rồi, lý thuyết thì đơn giản. Nhưng như bác nói thì chạy chậm ko có vấn đề gì, chạy nhanh thì có khả năng đếm thiếu hoặc đếm trật, cái này em chưa thử chạy nhanh nên chưa biết. Vụ đọc sai lưu sai là sao hả bác? Làm sao biết mình bị đọc sai, lưu sai?

Ủa, như vậy chẳng lẽ dùng alpha step còn sướng hơn encoder nữa ta?

Đang suy nghĩ trả lời của bác Nhất Sơn, chưa hỉu  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

> ok, vấn đề nho nhỏ chỗ chuyển bước thôi ah
> 
> step tốc độ tối đa hiệu quả mình giới hạn 1500RPM > 25vong/second > motor bước 2 pha thông thường sẽ là 200x25= 5000 step/second >> tốc độ điều chỉnh của MCU cần là 10khz ( servo thường chỉ có 1000hz, loại cao cấp mới chạy 2000hz > 2500hz) >> dùng 1 MCU để dkhien closed loop step khó khăn hơn dkhien servo AC/DC
> 
> b.r


Ec... em vẫn chưa hiểu lắm. Rõ ràng như vậy để dk 1 chú stepper, đặc biệt mà muốn chạy nhanh thì rất khó do mình cần nhiều thời gian cho mỗi bước.
Như vậy mình phải dùng 2 con MCU? 1 con chuyên trị dk stepper để 1 con còn lại lo việc communicate & close loop control? Hay la con MCU chi nhan close loop tu encoder, sau do out ra ngoai cho pc/motion controller lo?

Servo thì cũng có điểm yếu là chạy chậm khó? chưa kể driver cho Mach 3 hơi căng à?

----------


## Gamo

> em vớ được cái hình motor dòng HBS của leadshine


Ua, sao con nay co ve don gian vay ta? Chang le no chi dem so vong?

----------


## nhatson

1. bước ko chạy nhanh được vấn đề của bước so với burshless servo motor là step có nhiều pole, brushless motor thường là 4 hoặc 8, trong khi dó step là 50pole gấp 5 lần so với động cơ brushless >> tốc độ irs phải cao, vì phải detect được khi chuyển pole

2. alphastep dùng 1 dạng như resolver em NGHĨ có mấy lí do sau, 1 alphastep ko cần detec vị trí độ phân giải cao, theo giải thuật trong patend, chỉ cấn detec điểm chuyển phase >> cái chính yếu của bộ hồi tiếp của aphastep là giá thành, encoder loại tốt, còn phải chịu được nhiệt độ vì step chạy sẽ nóng, encoder đảm bảo các yếu tố giá  sẽ cao 70usd là MIN>> sẽ làm mất đi lợi thế giá thành của step là CHEAP, túm lại tke cua resolver của aphastep là 1 giải pháp tốt để tiết kiệm chi phí , giá 1 motor ASM cở 140USD ( lợi nhuận phải trên 30% > giá vốn sẽ phải là 98USD >> nếu dùng encoder sẽ ko bán được giá 140USD)

3. giải pháp dkhien thế nào thì mỗi người sẽ có cho riêng mình , còn ko thì tham khảo giải pháp của các hãng , giải pháp của aphastep là chạy như step, và chỉ chạy closeloop khi sai bước ( ko có điều khiển torque như ở servo).

4. việc servo chạy tốc độ thấp ko tốt em nghĩ ko  hẳn là vậy, vì có những con servo tke chạy tốc độ thấp, nếu yêu cầu chạy tốc độ thấp thì chọn những con loại này, ngoài ra thuật toán dkhien cũng có ảnh hưởng nhất định , độ phân giải encoder cũng có ảnh hưởng, các thế hệ servo IPHONE  độ hunting thấp hơn các servo thế hệ nokia 8310  :Smile: 

5. leadhine dòng HBS hình như cũng ko có dkhien torque, em chưa dùng, nhưng đọc sheet của hãng thì ko thấy đề cập, em nghĩ vấn đề là do tốc độ dkhien của step phải cao, thêm vòng dkhien sẽ kéo giá thành hệ thống

6. step dkhien like servo thì em thấy có thàng evarobotic này, bộ dkhien kiem soát dòng diện > torque . xem clip sẽ  rỏ hơn



b.r

----------

Gamo, writewin

----------


## nhatson

> Ua, sao con nay co ve don gian vay ta? Chang le no chi dem so vong?


vụ này thì em miễn bình luận vì em chưa kiếm được patend của leadshine phù hợp với bộ HBS này>> em ko dám chém lung tung

nhưng có điều giá thành thấp, encoder rẻ tiền, miếng encoder là film, motor nóng quá, miếng film bị quéo  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Bác đã làm bộ điều khiển step có enc chưa bác.
> Theo em con Alphastep nó đơn giản hơn step có enc (alphastep là resolver, đọc như enc abs nhưng cần phải có mạch giải mã, không lo mất bước, đọc sai, lưu sai, tóm lại là giải thuật đơn giản. Còn step có enc thì thông thường là incremental, phức tạp trong giải thuật hơn).


MCU chuyên dk động cơ đều có hỗ trợ đọc encoder incr, chỉ cần khai báo thanh ghi là xong ah, 
ví dụ như dspic, stm32, TI C2000 vv....

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em post lại , patent của oritenal motor, em nghĩ nó là giải pháp dùng trong alphastep, em post vài lần rồi, có lẽ chẳng ai quan tâm và đọc



https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...0130043822.pdf

b.r

----------


## Gamo

> vụ này thì em miễn bình luận vì em chưa kiếm được patend của leadshine phù hợp với bộ HBS này>> em ko dám chém lung tung
> 
> nhưng có điều giá thành thấp, encoder rẻ tiền, miếng encoder là film, motor nóng quá, miếng film bị quéo 
> 
> b.r


Ah ah, thấy miếng phim rồi  :Wink:  nếu thế thì có thể là incremental hoặc abs enc

Bác cho xin nguyên cái link tới cái patent với

----------


## nhatson

dòng hbs của leadshine đổi tên wa easy servo ( bên china có nhiều hãng cũng làm HBS y chang ), theo tài liệu thì nó dùng encoder incr 1000p/r



patend của dòng hbs này, em ko thấy leadshine có dk patent nào liên quan tới dkhien step closed loop cả, vấn đề nữa là ở china, có vài nhà sản xuất cũng có dòng tương tự HBS của leadshine
drive dạng HBS đầu tiên em thấy giời thiệu là cua fastech korean.

jmc motion


yako


b.r

----------


## nhatson

fastech ezi servo, dkhien 25uS
Innovative closed loop stepping motor control system which utilizes a high resolution encoder to update the motor position every 25 micro-seconds. Using high performance DSP technology (Digital Signal Processor) and software, the drive ensures exact position, no overshooting and smooth motion. It is very innovative closed loop stepping control system which is best selection for Vision Inspection Application.
















b.r

----------


## nhatson

to gamo, vv alphastep, nếu muốn dùng motor alphastep, em nghĩ nên kiếm mấy con motor của dòng DC, mấy con dòng AC chạy áp thấp ko ổn đâu ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

1 sp đến từ teknic inc, brushless servo intergrad giá từ 254usd, xem ra step close loop ko còn lợi thế nhìu
trước em có gặp step closed loop drive của hãng teknic, giờ xem danh mục sản phẩm hiện tại ko thấy có nữa, có lẽ do brushless servo đủ rẻ để cạnh tranh với step closed loop






http://www.teknic.com/products/clear...-servo-motors/

hàng US có khác, tke bên ngoài nhìn thấy xúc động đậy ngay

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ec... thank kiu bac. Servo ma bon no dam khoe la no hunting, sao ma lam dc ta?

Em co may con alpha asm99 & asm66, co ca gearbox (noi chung cung lam du tro moi mua dc). May con nay chay dc, rating 3.4v nen chac chay 40v ok. Co con 24v nua nhung nghe bac noi em cho no ra ria roi  :Wink: 

May con alpha nay dung la hiem thiet. Cong nghe nay ra luc nao vay ta? Kiem mu mat luon ma ko thay co nua.

----------


## nhatson

> Ec... thank kiu bac. Servo ma bon no dam khoe la no hunting, sao ma lam dc ta?
> 
> Em co may con alpha asm99 & asm66, co ca gearbox (noi chung cung lam du tro moi mua dc). May con nay chay dc, rating 3.4v nen chac chay 40v ok. Co con 24v nua nhung nghe bac noi em cho no ra ria roi 
> 
> May con alpha nay dung la hiem thiet. Cong nghe nay ra luc nao vay ta? Kiem mu mat luon ma ko thay co nua.


drive tecknic dùng dòng tms320f28xx, mạnh mẽ. còn no turrning vì 1 phần auto turrning đủ tốt + thuật toán dkhien. ví dụ em có suy nghỉ khi ko có comand, motor bị tác động lực chưa phải chuyển pole, em ko cho chay position loop bằng cách tạo ra từ trướng quay mà em sẽ tăng dòng qua động cơ, để giữ vị trí cốt motor như trên stepper motor 

servo mitshu, auto turning


b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Ec... thank kiu bac. Servo ma bon no dam khoe la no hunting, sao ma lam dc ta?
> 
> Em co may con alpha asm99 & asm66, co ca gearbox (noi chung cung lam du tro moi mua dc). May con nay chay dc, rating 3.4v nen chac chay 40v ok. Co con 24v nua nhung nghe bac noi em cho no ra ria roi 
> 
> May con alpha nay dung la hiem thiet. Cong nghe nay ra luc nao vay ta? Kiem mu mat luon ma ko thay co nua.


ui mấy con step diện áp cao khó dùng lắm ah, vì drive chạy điện áp cao>> dễ xịt khói

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ua, no ghi co 3.4v ma, dau phai 34v dau bac?

Ah, cai servo bac noi no dung brushlesss dung ko? Servo doi cu chi co 2 soi, ko kiem soat pole dc?

----------


## nhatson

> Ua, no ghi co 3.4v ma, dau phai 34v dau bac?
> 
> Ah, cai servo bac noi no dung brushlesss dung ko? Servo doi cu chi co 2 soi, ko kiem soat pole dc?


bác do L và R coil, step em wan tâm tới L nhất

brushless motor>> phải chuyển phase 
servo có 2 dây, em nghĩ bác nói DC motor >> phase nó chuyển bằng cơ học rồi ah


b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hiu hiu y bac
Asm98: l=15.2mh, r=3.4ohm
Asm66: l=16mh, R chua do nhung theo rating thi chac 6ohm

Sao mà con ASM98 bụ như vậy mà L ngang con ASM66 ta?

----------


## nhatson

> Hiu hiu y bac
> Asm98: l=15.2mh, r=3.4ohm
> Asm66: l=16mh, R chua do nhung theo rating thi chac 6ohm


T=L/R = 0.0152/3.4= 0.00447s
để nạp coil ở điện áp danh định cần thời gian là 0.00447S ~ 4470uS

tần số swtiching thường là 20khz , chu kì sẽ là 50uS , thời gian nạp coil hợp lí là 1/2 chu kì =25uS
công thức tính toán thời gian nạp coil hơi lằng nhằng em chả nhớ nổi, nhưng em cứ tính dơn giản, nếu đúng điện áp thì cần 4470uS , nếu muốn nạp trong 25uS , tức là nhanh hơn =4470/25 =178 lần
em ước chừng cần điện áp cao hơn khoàng 89 lần là hợp lí, nếu motor có áp danh định 3V vậy để chạy good, mình cấn cấp áp 267VDC

em chỉ ước lượng, có công thức tính, nhưng mà khá là phức tạp và dài dòng  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ec ec... nghe gì mà sợ thía  :Smile: ) 300V thì kinh quá

Để hồi em đo lại xem, do em mới đo 1 con stepper mini thông thường vẫn dùng trong cái cnc của em thì nó lên đến 29mH.
Thông thường mấy con Nema 23 thì L = ? hả bác?

PS: Ec... em nhớ vụ này rùi. Sao mà iu bác Nhất Sơn thía  :Wink: 
Đùa thôi: như vậy T là thời gian để nạp khoảng 63% cuộn dây. Mà như vậy V thì ảnh hưởng thế nào nhỉ? Để đọc lại lý thuyết một tí rồi, lâu quá ko đụng, quên hết.

----------


## nhatson

> Hiu hiu y bac
> Asm98: l=15.2mh, r=3.4ohm
> Asm66: l=16mh, R chua do nhung theo rating thi chac 6ohm
> 
> Sao mà con ASM98 bụ như vậy mà L ngang con ASM66 ta?


báo cáo
có sự tương quan giữa R và L
L = nhau nhưng R khác nhau >> R thấp > dòng dkhien lớn , R cao > dòng dkhien sẽ nhỏ hơn

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Ec ec... nghe gì mà sợ thía ) 300V thì kinh quá
> 
> Để hồi em đo lại xem, do em mới đo 1 con stepper mini thông thường vẫn dùng trong cái cnc của em thì nó lên đến 29mH.
> Thông thường mấy con Nema 23 thì L = ? hả bác?
> 
> PS: Ec... em nhớ vụ này rùi. Sao mà iu bác Nhất Sơn thía 
> Đùa thôi: như vậy T là thời gian để nạp khoảng 63% cuộn dây. Mà như vậy V thì ảnh hưởng thế nào nhỉ? Để đọc lại lý thuyết một tí rồi, lâu quá ko đụng, quên hết.


 :Smile:  công thức em chả nhớ mà dính tới logarit nên em chạy mất dép
em quan tâm dòng điện ah  , vì có dòng > từ trường > moment 

túm lại việc quan trọng là ta chạy điện áp nào sao cho thời gian nạp dòng cho coil khoãng 40-60% chù kì PWM là ngon ah  :Smile: 


mấy con step tung của ở nàh của em, lớn bé dì cũng từ 2~4mH 
motor size 57 em chạy từ 30~40V là hiệu quả, motor size 85 em chạy 40~60V là hiệu quả

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ec... đúng oài, sao mà bùn thía ta, nghe tới 300V là em chạy mất dép

Thía thì đành chơi theo kiểu rùa ngày xưa chứ sao giờ: gắn 2 con R Sense 12Ohm, 50W thì chạy 60v chắc OK hả bác?
PS: phá sản luôn, vẫn phải dùng 300V như thường, bực quá >.<

----------


## Nam CNC

-----Thấy 2 bác tung chưởng em chóng mặt quá , bây giờ cảm thấy buồn cho mấy em step cổ lổ sỉ quá ..... Yêu cầu bác Nhat Son tung ra sản phẩm mới cho anh em thưởng lảm đi , thấy nội công bác thâm hậu hơn xưa rất nhiều .
-----Bác có dòng drive gì và động cơ gì có hồi tiếp chưa ??? thương mại đi , em tiên phong ủng hộ bác 1 bộ 3 trục về test luôn nè.

----------


## nhatson

> -----Thấy 2 bác tung chưởng em chóng mặt quá , bây giờ cảm thấy buồn cho mấy em step cổ lổ sỉ quá ..... Yêu cầu bác Nhat Son tung ra sản phẩm mới cho anh em thưởng lảm đi , thấy nội công bác thâm hậu hơn xưa rất nhiều .
> -----Bác có dòng drive gì và động cơ gì có hồi tiếp chưa ??? thương mại đi , em tiên phong ủng hộ bác 1 bộ 3 trục về test luôn nè.


báo cáo step closed loop nằm trong phòng thì nghiệm thôi ah, lí do chính là motor+encoder ~ 100usd giá ko phù hợp với dkien VN ta, em đang tìm kiếm giải pháp hợp lí cho encoder.
b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Ec... đúng oài, sao mà bùn thía ta, nghe tới 300V là em chạy mất dép
> 
> Thía thì đành chơi theo kiểu rùa ngày xưa chứ sao giờ: gắn 2 con R Sense 12Ohm, 50W thì chạy 60v chắc OK hả bác?


kiếm mí con ASM dòng DC mà chơi ah, mí con đó mình lái áp thấp chắc ok, em chưa thử vì chưa có motor, còn ASM66 em chạy với 80VDC mà vẩn ko chạy nhanh được, chạy chậm cũng rất tệ

em kiếm được 1 bảng so sánh motor của hãng parker có hai loại, 1 loại LV dùng <75V, 1 loại HV dùng , nếu mắc serial , loại LV có L <10mh loại HV có L>10mH

http://divapps.parker.com/divapps/em...LVHV_flier.pdf

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Cũng là 1 bài toán nan giải cho nhà nghèo chúng ta ..... cố lên bác , nếu có hồi tiếp cnc DIY của anh em sẽ không còn lo lắng mất bước giữa đường , cũng không còn lo lắng không có hàng mà mua , mà cũng không lo lắng giá cao quá khi bác Nhat Son thuong mại hehehe . Đúng ý anh em: ngon, bổ giá vừa phải ( em không thích rẻ )

----------


## nhatson

em đang thử với 1 drive 3A 42V, cố gắng bóp nhỏ lại dể save cost , còn phải qua nhiều thử nghiệm mới có thể phát hành ah

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## occutit

Ngon bổ giá vừa phải cho alpha 66 với driver hàng new chưa sử dụng là bao nhiêu vậy anh Nam =))

----------


## Nam CNC

@occitit lên web vexta mà tra, bộ ấy không dưới 1000 USD đâu cha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Co $14xx usd thoi  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

400<>600 cho dòng DC ko có gear
http://catalog.orientalmotor.com/ite...=prod&filter=0

600<>800 cho dong AC ko có gear
http://catalog.orientalmotor.com/ite...=prod&filter=0

giá này là giá bán qua web, mua theo hợp đồng giá sẽ tốt hơn nhiều ah
b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng là con nhà nghèo thường hay bèo nhèo , 1 bộ ấy bằng combo 3 bộ 911 của bác Thắng bán luôn , nhức nhối quá , mà em nói thiệt tụi nó làm cái kiểu gì tốt thiệt, chẳng biết xài bao lâu tới tay tụi mình mà chạy như trâu bò thêm vài năm chằng sao , chỉ có sao do điện lưới chập cheng quá thôi . Nếu xắm cho em nó cái phòng máy lạnh và 1 cục ups để xử dụng chuẩn điện 200VAC đầu ra nữa thì sao mà hư ta ???


       @Nhat Son  ,,, thấy drive trong phòng nghiên cứu rồi vậy khi thương mại dự tính đi chung với động cơ kiểu gì vậy Linh ?

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng là con nhà nghèo thường hay bèo nhèo , 1 bộ ấy bằng combo 3 bộ 911 của bác Thắng bán luôn , nhức nhối quá , mà em nói thiệt tụi nó làm cái kiểu gì tốt thiệt, chẳng biết xài bao lâu tới tay tụi mình mà chạy như trâu bò thêm vài năm chằng sao , chỉ có sao do điện lưới chập cheng quá thôi . Nếu xắm cho em nó cái phòng máy lạnh và 1 cục ups để xử dụng chuẩn điện 200VAC đầu ra nữa thì sao mà hư ta ???
> 
> 
>        @Nhat Son  ,,, thấy drive trong phòng nghiên cứu rồi vậy khi thương mại dự tính đi chung với động cơ kiểu gì vậy Linh ?


giá trên web so với giá có hợp đồng chắc =70% thôi ah. 
độ bền thì thường hàng G7 tk để có thể hđ 24/7 trong 10 năm = 100.000h

hiện tại em thử với motor có encoder thôi ah, nhung vẫn chưa đâu vào đâu vì
1. encoder tốt đắt tiền >70USD
2. gắn encoder có thể ép step chạy dữ dội hơn>> nóng > tèo encoder
3. thuật toán chưa good, khi sửa vị trí bị hunting

túm lại là tập trung làm step drive cho tốt, step closed loop cần nhiều thời gian để suy nghĩ giải pháp.

b.r

----------


## cuongmay

> báo cáo step closed loop nằm trong phòng thì nghiệm thôi ah, lí do chính là motor+encoder ~ 100usd giá ko phù hợp với dkien VN ta, em đang tìm kiếm giải pháp hợp lí cho encoder.
> b.r


mình có 1 giải pháp encoder rất rẻ là dùng led thu phát của chuột máy tính (loại cổ xài bi) với dĩa inox được cắt khe bằng laser . ngày trước kiến thức còn ít mình làm máy quấn biến áp toàn dùng giải pháp này để kiểm soát tốc độ với góc độ trục chính .cách này đạt độ phân giải 100p có thể tăng lên thêm hoặc chạy chế độ x4 là đủ dùng cho step .

----------


## occutit

Em không rành về điện, nhưng giải pháp của em đây.

----------

Khoa C3, writewin

----------


## Khoa C3

Phần nhỏ của tảng băng tan kìa.

----------


## Gamo

> mình có 1 giải pháp encoder rất rẻ là dùng led thu phát của chuột máy tính (loại cổ xài bi) với dĩa inox được cắt khe bằng laser . ngày trước kiến thức còn ít mình làm máy quấn biến áp toàn dùng giải pháp này để kiểm soát tốc độ với góc độ trục chính .cách này đạt độ phân giải 100p có thể tăng lên thêm hoặc chạy chế độ x4 là đủ dùng cho step .


Ec... giai phap nay cua bac hay a  :Wink:  tai encoder cu ko dat wa, chu ko dung cach nay tiet kiem cung kha, cung "ko lo bi nong"  :Wink: )

----------


## Gamo

> công thức em chả nhớ mà dính tới logarit nên em chạy mất dép
> em quan tâm dòng điện ah  , vì có dòng > từ trường > moment 
> 
> túm lại việc quan trọng là ta chạy điện áp nào sao cho thời gian nạp dòng cho coil khoãng 40-60% chù kì PWM là ngon ah 
> 
> 
> mấy con step tung của ở nàh của em, lớn bé dì cũng từ 2~4mH 
> motor size 57 em chạy từ 30~40V là hiệu quả, motor size 85 em chạy 40~60V là hiệu quả
> 
> b.r


Eo, moi do 1 vong may con motor trong nha, sao toan 20-29mh ko, ke ca Vexta dit do.

Chi co dam motor 5 pha la on, 1mh den 5mh tuy theo kich thuoc lon nho.

Sao ky dzay ta?

----------


## nhatson

check model, xem nó dùng chung với drive AC hay DC ah

b.r

----------


## Ga con

> MCU chuyên dk động cơ đều có hỗ trợ đọc encoder incr, chỉ cần khai báo thanh ghi là xong ah, 
> ví dụ như dspic, stm32, TI C2000 vv....
> 
> b.r


Hi hi,
Chắc do mọi người cũng nghĩ thế nên em thấy sản phẩm diy chất lượng chưa tốt bằng hãng. Em đọc trong datasheet và xem trên mạch thực tế, trên các driver (đời mới gần nhất sau này thì có khác) đều phân công 1 IC chuyên đọc và xử lý tín hiệu hồi tiếp riêng (enc, resolver, ext enc...), còn vxl chính thì tính toán, truyền thông. Sơ đồ khối của xử lý enc cũng khá phức tạp (lọc, tạo trễ, thực hiện thuật toán khử nhiễu, lưu, nhân chia....đọc hoa cả mắt).

Enc abs như alpha step ưu điểm hơn enc inc rất nhiều:
- Khi tỷ số chia không chẵn (ví dụ enc 1000ppr = 4000 count/r, resolution chỉnh 1:8 = 1600 xung/vòng,=> 2,5 enc count/xung đầu vào; resolution chỉnh 1:50 = 10000xung/vòng => 1 enc count/2,5 xung), enc incremental xử lý vất vả, còn resolver như alphastep thì vô tư, chỉ cần chọn tỷ lệ nội suy theo đúng resolution là OK => xử lý đơn giản hơn.
- Alphastep dùng abs, có thể phối hợp giữa đọc enc đầu vào và xuất điều khiển kiểu step (tức nửa kín nửa hở: đọc abs -> xuất chạy theo dạng step (quản lý tọa độ theo kiểu vòng hở) -> đọc abs ->...) tần số lấy mẫu và hiệu chỉnh sẽ thấp hơn kiểu đọc sửa liên tục. Trên driver alpha nó có chỉnh được tần số lấy mẫu thông qua V-fil. Em đã chạy thử alpha step và step có enc của China, thấy Step china hunting nhiều hơn, khi chạy gằn hơn, có thể do không chỉnh được gain. Enc inc thì phải đọc và lưu liên tục, không thể làm đứt quãng như enc abs được.
- Đơn giản hơn trong việc đi dây: tốc độ cao, enc phân giải cao thì theo kinh nghiệm của em việc chọn dây và đi dây ảnh hưởng khá nhiều. Thực tế chạy thử thì e thấy alphastep không mất xung trong điều kiện tương tự thì step có enc China sai tè le (buộc chung dây enc và dây động lực thành 1 bó dài khoảng 2m thôi).

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hi hi,
> Chắc do mọi người cũng nghĩ thế nên em thấy sản phẩm diy chất lượng chưa tốt bằng hãng. Em đọc trong datasheet và xem trên mạch thực tế, trên các driver (đời mới gần nhất sau này thì có khác) đều phân công 1 IC chuyên đọc và xử lý tín hiệu hồi tiếp riêng (enc, resolver, ext enc...), còn vxl chính thì tính toán, truyền thông. Sơ đồ khối của xử lý enc cũng khá phức tạp (lọc, tạo trễ, thực hiện thuật toán khử nhiễu, lưu, nhân chia....đọc hoa cả mắt).
> 
> Enc abs như alpha step ưu điểm hơn enc inc rất nhiều:
> - Khi tỷ số chia không chẵn (ví dụ enc 1000ppr = 4000 count/r, resolution chỉnh 1:8 = 1600 xung/vòng,=> 2,5 enc count/xung đầu vào; resolution chỉnh 1:50 = 10000xung/vòng => 1 enc count/2,5 xung), enc incremental xử lý vất vả, còn resolver như alphastep thì vô tư, chỉ cần chọn tỷ lệ nội suy theo đúng resolution là OK => xử lý đơn giản hơn.
> - Alphastep dùng abs, có thể phối hợp giữa đọc enc đầu vào và xuất điều khiển kiểu step (tức nửa kín nửa hở: đọc abs -> xuất chạy theo dạng step (quản lý tọa độ theo kiểu vòng hở) -> đọc abs ->...) tần số lấy mẫu và hiệu chỉnh sẽ thấp hơn kiểu đọc sửa liên tục. Trên driver alpha nó có chỉnh được tần số lấy mẫu thông qua V-fil. Em đã chạy thử alpha step và step có enc của China, thấy Step china hunting nhiều hơn, khi chạy gằn hơn, có thể do không chỉnh được gain. Enc inc thì phải đọc và lưu liên tục, không thể làm đứt quãng như enc abs được.
> - Đơn giản hơn trong việc đi dây: tốc độ cao, enc phân giải cao thì theo kinh nghiệm của em việc chọn dây và đi dây ảnh hưởng khá nhiều. Thực tế chạy thử thì e thấy alphastep không mất xung trong điều kiện tương tự thì step có enc China sai tè le (buộc chung dây enc và dây động lực thành 1 bó dài khoảng 2m thôi).



ENC china sai em nghĩ 1 phần là do chất lượng encoder , đĩa encoder làm bằng flim, nếu hệ thống bị rung, đĩa film sẽ rung theo > jitter noise
servo những nam 90-2000 đều dùng inrc 2048, 1024 chạy vẫn tốt cho đến hôm nay, các loại servo dòng thấp vẫn dùng INRC vẫn chạy tốt.

kỹ thuật aphastep mình chỉ wan sát ko làm theo được vì mình ko làm con motor như alphastep duoc

encoder em mới kiếm được laọi này, non optical INRC encoder, giá < 30USD, sẽ test thử xem độ ổn định thế nào 
http://www.cui.com/product/resource/amt10-v.pdf


kỹ thuật mới hơn có chú này, patent từ 2009
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US7508154.pdf


b.r

----------


## nhatson

điều khiển pid closed-loop step cách đây 30 năm
1 giải pháp đến từ công ty HP

http://download.gna.org/wisirc/WizMo...c/hctl1100.pdf

b.r

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

quicksilver control vửa up thêm 1 vài clip demo cong nghệ mosolver
drive của hãng dùng tms320f2406, họ thấp nhất của dòng C2000 texas intrusment











dùng feedback dạng resolver có vẻ thuyết phục em hơn rồi  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## nhatson

step+encoder sanyo japan


step+encoder china, trước mắt thì okies, lâu dài em ko nghĩ là nó trụ được

----------


## nhatson

> Hi hi,
> Chắc do mọi người cũng nghĩ thế nên em thấy sản phẩm diy chất lượng chưa tốt bằng hãng. Em đọc trong datasheet và xem trên mạch thực tế, trên các driver (đời mới gần nhất sau này thì có khác) đều phân công 1 IC chuyên đọc và xử lý tín hiệu hồi tiếp riêng (enc, resolver, ext enc...), còn vxl chính thì tính toán, truyền thông. Sơ đồ khối của xử lý enc cũng khá phức tạp (lọc, tạo trễ, thực hiện thuật toán khử nhiễu, lưu, nhân chia....đọc hoa cả mắt).
> 
> Enc abs như alpha step ưu điểm hơn enc inc rất nhiều:
> - Khi tỷ số chia không chẵn (ví dụ enc 1000ppr = 4000 count/r, resolution chỉnh 1:8 = 1600 xung/vòng,=> 2,5 enc count/xung đầu vào; resolution chỉnh 1:50 = 10000xung/vòng => 1 enc count/2,5 xung), enc incremental xử lý vất vả, còn resolver như alphastep thì vô tư, chỉ cần chọn tỷ lệ nội suy theo đúng resolution là OK => xử lý đơn giản hơn.
> - Alphastep dùng abs, có thể phối hợp giữa đọc enc đầu vào và xuất điều khiển kiểu step (tức nửa kín nửa hở: đọc abs -> xuất chạy theo dạng step (quản lý tọa độ theo kiểu vòng hở) -> đọc abs ->...) tần số lấy mẫu và hiệu chỉnh sẽ thấp hơn kiểu đọc sửa liên tục. Trên driver alpha nó có chỉnh được tần số lấy mẫu thông qua V-fil. Em đã chạy thử alpha step và step có enc của China, thấy Step china hunting nhiều hơn, khi chạy gằn hơn, có thể do không chỉnh được gain. Enc inc thì phải đọc và lưu liên tục, không thể làm đứt quãng như enc abs được.
> - Đơn giản hơn trong việc đi dây: tốc độ cao, enc phân giải cao thì theo kinh nghiệm của em việc chọn dây và đi dây ảnh hưởng khá nhiều. Thực tế chạy thử thì e thấy alphastep không mất xung trong điều kiện tương tự thì step có enc China sai tè le (buộc chung dây enc và dây động lực thành 1 bó dài khoảng 2m thôi).


alphastep ko chạy dạng servo, chỉ là sữa vị trí khi sai , bằng chứng là alphaste ko có torque control ah

b.r

----------


## Gamo

> check model, xem nó dùng chung với drive AC hay DC ah
> 
> b.r


Cảm ơn bác... giờ nghĩ lại sao ngu quá  :Wink: 

Cứ tưởng Vexta đít đỏ, dòng PK là ngon mà ko thèm check kỹ...

Thật ra em nghĩ: không biết có phải high inductance (L) là do lõi quấn nhiều tua ko? Nếu thế thì những thằng có L cao thì torque sẽ tốt hơn những thằng thấp?

----------


## Gamo

> Em không rành về điện, nhưng giải pháp của em đây.


Bác Cu Tí sao chỉ khoe hàng thui dzậy?

----------


## CKD

Theo dõi loạt bài của bác NhatSon & Gamo thấy đúng là đi 1 ngày, học quá trời sàng khôn.
Thanks hai bác đã mở mang kiến thức cho em rất nhiều ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm ơn bác... giờ nghĩ lại sao ngu quá 
> 
> Cứ tưởng Vexta đít đỏ, dòng PK là ngon mà ko thèm check kỹ...
> 
> Thật ra em nghĩ: không biết có phải high inductance (L) là do lõi quấn nhiều tua ko? Nếu thế thì những thằng có L cao thì torque sẽ tốt hơn những thằng thấp?


L còn phụ thuộc vào lõi sắt từ 
nhưng em nghĩ thế này , torque thì như nhau 
L cao > nhiều vòng > phản quấn dây nhỏ> dòng nhỏ > do L cao chạy áp cao
L thấp > ít vòng > có thể quấn dây to > dòng có thể lớn > L thấp chạy áp thấp  :Smile: 

có 1 vấn đề là nếu torque bé, chạy điện áp thấp với bộ nguồn  hiệu quả hơn là làm drive công suất bé chạy với điện lưới
torque lớn , nếu dùng áp thấp dòng lớn, bộ nguồn là 1 vấn đề lớn ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

ABSOLUTE ENCODER DEVICE AND MOTOR
một kỹ thuật mới của oritanal motor , vửa được cấp bằng sáng chế thang 1 nam 2014, ko biết dòng aphastep mới chuyển qua sử dụng feed back này chưa
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...0140015384.pdf

----------


## nhatson

feeback của asm69ac , trông cứ như con step bé tẹo

----------

Gamo

----------


## writewin

hĩ hĩ bán mà biết về nó còn ít hơn 2 đại ca này, con alfa em thấy nó hồi tiếp về bằng 1 con mini step bên trong, động cơ gồm 8 dây trong đó 4 dây động lực để điều khiển step còn 4 dây nhỏ hơn là dây tín hiệu hồi tiếp về, nếu nhầm tín hiệu với động lực thì con mini step bên trong đi ngay hoặc khi gầm 1 phát hỏng khối hồi tiếp bên trong driver ngay

----------


## hardfarmer

Bác nhatson cho hỏi dùng con hybrid này hay hơn hay là con microstep của Nhật, driver OEM của Mỹ hay hơn. Tôi là dân cơ khí nên không hiểu về mấy món này, các bác cứ bảo cái nào tốt là tôi chiến cái đấy. Cảm ơn bác.


> em vớ được cái hình motor dòng HBS của leadshine

----------


## nhatson

nếu là đồ mới thì em so sánh theo cấp bậc

japan
microstep < alphastep

china
microstep < HBS servo


so sánh ngang cấp thì

HBS<Alphastep , alphstep đắt tiền hơn từ 2 đến 3 lần HBS china , về mặt tin cậy cao hơn

em chỉ nói về hàng mới, cũ mới em ko so sánh nhé
b.r

----------


## Gamo

> Theo dõi loạt bài của bác NhatSon & Gamo thấy đúng là đi 1 ngày, học quá trời sàng khôn.
> Thanks hai bác đã mở mang kiến thức cho em rất nhiều ạ.


truoc kia em cung tuong stepper chi co the, dieu khien no chay la xong. Noi chuyen voi lao Linh moi thay nhieu tro. Tai lieu lao ay tung chuong em doc ca may ngay nay ma chua xong nua  :Wink: )

----------


## Gamo

> ABSOLUTE ENCODER DEVICE AND MOTOR
> một kỹ thuật mới của oritanal motor , vửa được cấp bằng sáng chế thang 1 nam 2014, ko biết dòng aphastep mới chuyển qua sử dụng feed back này chưa
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...0140015384.pdf


Ko biet bao gio jo ra ta? Em van khoai vu abs hon vi cam giac an tam hon

----------


## Gamo

> hĩ hĩ bán mà biết về nó còn ít hơn 2 đại ca này, con alfa em thấy nó hồi tiếp về bằng 1 con mini step bên trong, động cơ gồm 8 dây trong đó 4 dây động lực để điều khiển step còn 4 dây nhỏ hơn là dây tín hiệu hồi tiếp về, nếu nhầm tín hiệu với động lực thì con mini step bên trong đi ngay hoặc khi gầm 1 phát hỏng khối hồi tiếp bên trong driver ngay


Ua, the con hoi tiep ben trong may vol ha bac?

----------


## nhatson

Có thể đang được sử dụng cho servo của vexta hoặc trên alphastep mới


thế hệ cũ

----------


## nhatson

> Ua, the con hoi tiep ben trong may vol ha bac?


em đang kiếm bộ chạy dc để check hoạt động của feedback alphatep

----------


## nhatson

alphastep có 2 dời
dời củ alphaste AS , mấy năm trước nhạt bộ này về dùng, tưởng mình đã được hưỡng thụ ngang bằng thế giới
http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...M-6159-18E.pdf

nhưng ko, mấy em alphastep AS có mặt ở bãi vì đã lỗi thời, thay thế bằng dòng AR
http://www.orientalmotor.com/product.../HM-60156E.pdf
có bác nào dùng qua dòng này chưa ah

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

----dòng AR hình như trên động cơ nó ghi là AC servo mà , ngày trước kiềm tra dây thấy giống bước quá , gắn đại vào drive bước 2 pha, nhấn chạy 1 phát thấy quay, mừng quá , chỉ quay 1 vòng nó quay cho mấy vòng và nóng như lửa thôi thế là dẹp luôn , bán hết hehehe.
  ---- Có người bạn đã xài rồi và cho biết nó ngon hơn anpha step nữa, nó đáp ứng tốt ở tốc độ 3000rpm luôn , nhưng hồi tiếp nó giống anpha hay sao đó , do chưa mở ra nên không biết, cái lõi nó trơn lùi không giống bước có khía đâu... mấy dòng đó nghe người bạn nói nó chỉ đạt độ phân giải 500-1000 xung cho 1 vòng thôi, chứ không được x5, x10 như anpha step.

----------


## nhatson

to anh Nam


b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

hèn gì nó AC lấy DC chơi nó , không cháy là may, thỉnh thoảng thấy động cơ chứ chưa thấy drive bao giờ. Trên động cơ ghi mã AR , bề ngoài như anphastep , nhưng lại có 1 câu phụ đề bên dưới AC servo nên cầm lên rồi bỏ xuống không dám mua hehehe.

----------


## nhatson

vexta có hàng nội địa , model cũng hơi lung tung ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

theo web site vexta cho thị trường thế giới thì AR là mới nhất hiện tại cho dòng alphastep, có cả loại AC và DC, drive mã la ARD , alphastep dòng AS có mã la ASD ah



b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Ko biet bao gio jo ra ta? Em van khoai vu abs hon vi cam giac an tam hon


vexta có sp mới , alphastep AZ seri
https://www.orientalmotor.com.sg/pro...ep_arlpulse_f/


The newly developed "ABZO sensor" installed
It has developed a battery-free in the small, low-cost, a mechanical multi-turn absolute sensor (patent pending). From the origin as the reference, the absolute position of 1800 rotations is detectable in the motor shaft.

em nghĩ dòng AZ này dùng patent này
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...0140015384.pdf

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Con bác Nam nhầm ac servo có thể là AI chứ không phải AR. Nó là AC servo 2 pha (có mục em trao đổi với anh Nhatson về hồi tiếp của con này).
Lúc trước e có 1 con motor AR66, đem về cắm vào Driver ASD vẫn chạy như thường.
Kết luận: phần hồi tiếp của AR và AS là như nhau. Qua giới thiệu thì thấy dòng AR mới giảm sinh nhiệt hơn dòng AS cũ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Theo giản đồ này thì trong tầm 2500rpm thì mấy con step này chạy hiệu quả hơn hẵn servo cho chức năng position nhỉ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

ac servo dòng AIP series
https://sites.google.com/site/produc...attredirects=0
b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Con bác Nam nhầm ac servo có thể là AI chứ không phải AR. Nó là AC servo 2 pha (có mục em trao đổi với anh Nhatson về hồi tiếp của con này).
> Lúc trước e có 1 con motor AR66, đem về cắm vào Driver ASD vẫn chạy như thường.
> Kết luận: phần hồi tiếp của AR và AS là như nhau. Qua giới thiệu thì thấy dòng AR mới giảm sinh nhiệt hơn dòng AS cũ.


drive dòng AR em nghĩ cũng có những cải tiển so với dòng AS


em mới tìm được cái này, lịch sử của vexta
2007 vớ được con AS cứ ngõ được xài hàng thế hệ iphone, hóa ra giờ mới biết xài hàng nokia 8310 thôi ah
dòng AS vexta ra mắt nam 1998, dòng AR ra mắt năm 2007
http://www.orientalmotor.com.sg/file...anyprofile.pdf

----------


## nhatson

> Theo giản đồ này thì trong tầm 2500rpm thì mấy con step này chạy hiệu quả hơn hẵn servo cho chức năng position nhỉ.


torque/speed có thể thắng, nhưng gia tốc em e ko thắng nổi AC servo ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> drive dòng AR em nghĩ cũng có những cải tiển so với dòng AS
> 
> 
> em mới tìm được cái này, lịch sử của vexta
> 2007 vớ được con AS cứ ngõ được xài hàng thế hệ iphone, hóa ra giờ mới biết xài hàng nokia 8310 thôi ah
> dòng AS vexta ra mắt nam 1998, dòng AR ra mắt năm 2007
> http://www.orientalmotor.com.sg/file...anyprofile.pdf



em xem lịch sử vexta dòng AIP có trước dòng AR, được giới thiệu nam 1995, mới đầu gọi là ac servo, xem manual thì thấy sử dụng ko khác  AS
có lẻ định vị AIP lên cạnh tranh với AC servo truyền thống có vấn đề, nên thay đổi thanh dòng step closeloop AS
b.r

----------


## CKD

Cái gia tốc thì cùng quan điểm... step không phản ứng nhanh được như servo.

----------


## nhatson

hoa kỳ có sức mạnh tư nhân rất lớn
như dòng brushless servo này, hãng teknic gọi là stepper killer, giá 260USD cho 1 trục, ac servo lowcost của Leadshine xem ra ko phải đối thủ








http://www.teknic.com/products/clear...c-servo-motors

b.r

----------

im_atntc

----------


## ít nói

Cái này dễ ẹc . nói lun 1 câu là anfa kém hơn vì mỗi lần post máy thấy toàn leadshire anfa đếm trên đầu ngón tay. tầu vô địch rồi

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này dễ ẹc . nói lun 1 câu là anfa kém hơn vì mỗi lần post máy thấy toàn leadshire anfa đếm trên đầu ngón tay. tầu vô địch rồi


vấn đề là alpha step vẫn sống , ra bãi cũng thấy alpha step còn sống, em đợi ngày thấy hbs còn sống ngoài bãi  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> vấn đề là alpha step vẫn sống , ra bãi cũng thấy alpha step còn sống, em đợi ngày thấy hbs còn sống ngoài bãi 
> 
> b.r


Em tưởng hbs ko ai đen vứt ra bãi rác như anfa chứ ạ. Vn gọi là bãi còn nhật gọi là rác .

----------


## nhatson

> Em tưởng hbs ko ai đen vứt ra bãi rác như anfa chứ ạ. Vn gọi là bãi còn nhật gọi là rác .


RÁC công nghệ, ít nhất có thể kiếm chứng patent của vexta về anphastep
em có hản con mới hbs , hbs hỏng , nhưng chẳng có dì để kiếm chứng bằng sáng chế hay cái dì đó đại loại vậy, 
chỉ có vài người hỏi em có thík ngâm cứu ko thì thẩy cho vài con bị HBS hỏng , em công nhận HSB làm giá tốt thật, nhưng kèm theo nó là vài hệ lụy khó chịu cũng là dễ hiểu.

kết luận của em thế này, về aphastep, vexta có công nghệ về chế tạo động cơ và điều khiển, 

HBS cũa leadshine có kỹ thuật về dkien, nhưng về chế tạo động cơ, em e là chưa bắt kip vexta, leashine gặp 1 khó khăn là PHẢI bán giá cạnh tranh


quan điểm ko thể nói quan điểm nào dúng quan điểm nào sai. 

quan điểm em là cái mà được dùng nhiều ko có nghỉa nó là chân lí




b.r

----------

Gamo, im_atntc, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

@ bác itnoi , do VN là nước nghèo nên việc post những con máy lên thì phải xài hàng ít tiền mà mới ( dân VN khoái mới ) , thì cái leadshine nó là tối ưu trong tầm giá , nhưng anh em kỹ thuật chú trọng hiệu quả thì xài anpha step vậy thôi ( mấy em này chỉ là 2nd thôi , mới sao chịu thấu ). Điển hình em thấy bên Thegioicnc anh em ngoài bắc ( Luyến hay Hồ Máy )post lên vài con máy có xài hibrid servo step gì đấy có vẻ dữ dằn lắm nhưng hiệu quả chỉ tầm con step thường trong điều kiện không mất bước thôi so với anpha step mà bác Thắng Đà Nẵng đang ráp cho khách thì gọi bằng sư phụ , mà còn so với AC servo thì gọi bằng sư tổ nhỉ .

     --- Bác ít nói cứ chê đồ tầu mà cứ xài toàn hàng tầu , đôi lúc bác cứ cãi cho lấy được mà không chịu xem xét điều gì rõ ràng hay bác vui tính chọc ghẹo anh em ???  , nhiều ông kỹ thuật câu trước câu sau là quýnh lộn à hehehe.

----------


## ít nói

Hí hí em trêu các pác thôi chứ em bít thừa.Ai lại đi so sánh anfa với con step lai đó. Em toàn xài tầu thôi mà. Cơ bản nếu lắp cho mình xài thì nên lắp anfa. Lắp bán thì nên mua tầu lai.pác hồ máy còn mua nhái leadshire . cho rẻ bộ đó tầu bán rẻ hơn so với leadshire cụ thể là gần 1 triệu. Pác nào hay taobao đều hỉu.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

trời , bác Hồ Máy là admin thì phải , sao bác ấy cứ nói đến toàn G7 vậy mà chơi hàng tầu mà còn là tầu nhái tầu nữa thì bó tay....

----------


## ít nói

> trời , bác Hồ Máy là admin thì phải , sao bác ấy cứ nói đến toàn G7 vậy mà chơi hàng tầu mà còn là tầu nhái tầu nữa thì bó tay....


Pác qua ngó xem em có phải bôi nhọ ko. 3 bộ nhái tiết kiệm đc 3 triệu ạ . moment ghi bên ngoài 8.5 nm khách nhìn bá cháy .http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post58855

----------


## writewin

lắp cho mình hay cho khách em thấy cũng như nhau thôi, làm máy ai cũng muốn máy mình tốt và hoạt động ổn định để ko ảnh hưởng đến việc làm ăn của khách hàng cũng như của mình, nên alfa hay HBS cái nào thuận tiện thì mình dùng hoặc lắp theo yêu cầu của khách, còn về giá cả, em thì chưa mua hay hay sử dụng HBS lần nào nhưng nghe mấy anh nói giá cho 1 bộ khoản +-5tr, trong khi đó 1 bộ alfa 66 cũ em mua của anh Phúc giá tầm 2m7 đến 3m, còn mấy con bạn em mua cho thì rẻ hơn tầm 2m2 đến 2m7 tuỳ mới củ, vậy về giá thì alfa 66 đã bằng 1 nữa rồi, còn về tuổi thọ thì mấy cái máy em lắp cách đây 1 năm đều dùng alfa 66 cho Z  hết đến vẩn hoạt động ổn định ko có vấn đề j cả, về tốc độ thì 1000v/p thì đối với 66 ko phải là vấn đề lớn, con máy em đang dùng dùng visme bước 2 vận tốc trục Z của nó là 8k gia tốc là 2k và dùng alfa 66 để kéo

đây là vi deo test máy độ nhấp nhô của hình là 5mm

----------


## Nam CNC

Đính chính , cái bộ Z bác Thắng nói thì bước ren của nó là 2.5 nhé hehehe  .... nhưng theo những gì bác đã nói thì em nó phải hoạt động trên 3000rpm sao ???  không lẽ nó dữ dằn vậy , mai mốt em ráp mấy con này mà dùng bước 5 thì chạy xịt khói luôn quá .

       @ bác Itnoi , em có xem qua từ mấy ngày trước và có comment rồi , thấy cái hiệu gì lạ hoắc nên không biết gì , nghĩ đã chọn hàng TQ em nghĩ nên chọn hàng có thương hiệu thì an toàn hơn. Mà cũng chẳng sao , có bảo hành là tốt , nhưng kinh nghiệm của em thì mang tiếng bảo hành chứ 1 năm mà không bảo hành mà máy vẫn ok là tốt nhất , tốt cho khách hàng và tốt cho người sản xuất nữa , với em khi bán máy, thấy khách mà kiếm được tiền từ máy của mình thì mình mới vui chứ.

----------

writewin

----------


## occutit

Ôi, con máy xài Hybrid bên kia chạy còn chậm hơn con máy đời đầu của Mr Giang ở nhà em nữa. Không hiểu cái chiêu gắn gối BK ở cuối và không có gối ở đầu đó có tác dụng gì mà em thấy bác Luyenyen và Hồ Máy đều dùng. Mấy bác đấy là chuyên gia chế tạo cả máy 5 trục nên trình độ chắc là cao. Làm em cũng phân vân ko biết thế nào. Bác nào rõ vụ này giải thích hộ em cái lợi của gối BK ở đít với. Vì em chỉ mua được gối BK, nếu làm kiểu đó mà ngon thì em đỡ tốn công nghịch cái BF.

Em cám ơn ạ.

/ps: hôm qua em nghe bảo để Z 10k, gia tốc 2k mà  :Frown:

----------


## writewin

em cũng nghĩ như anh Nam, he he khách kiếm tiền dc từ máy mình làm và nó hoạt động ổn định ko trục trặc j là điều vui nhất, bộ Z này em mua của hoàng lu xu rỳ, cả năm rồi ko đụng tới nó, vậy té ra mấy hôm nay em set sai vi bước, he he

@ ku bé tí: he he, vận tốc đó là vận tốc ngày hôm qua khi test với bước tranh khổ lớn, còn cái vi deo là vận tốc của mấy ngày trước chạy với tấm gổ nhỏ , đang cho vận tốc và gia tốc lên dần đến khi nào nó khục khục thì giảm lại, giống cách test step thường hồi xưa làm thôi,( tăng vận tốc và gia tốc lên dần đến khi mất bước thì giảm xuống 1 hoặc 2 cấp ),nhưng chắc chốt lại ở vận tốc 8k và gia tốc 2k, còn Bk ở đít Z thì vì BK có luôn cái roan chắn bụi, nên nó chắn bụi rất là tốt, nhất là phần đít Z nằm gần mặt gổ nhất nên nó hứng nhiều bụi nhất vì vậy BK nằm ở đây có lẻ để chống bụi còn vụ ko có BF thì chịu vì cũng có hỏi mà ko thấy trả lời

----------


## Nam CNC

để em trả lời cho mà biết ( trùm spam mừ )... Không phải BK có phốt chặn bụi mà để phía dưới đâu, nếu nói như thế thì dùng BF và xài bạc đạn 6xxxDU ( mặt bích cao su chắn nước , chắn dầu) thì lo gì bụi gỗ.


---- Tại sao chỉ dùng BK phía dưới mà không dùng đủ cặp thì có nhiều lí do , mà lí do nào chính xác nhất phải hỏi tác giả. Theo em võ đoán thì có 1 vài lí do gần đúng nhất thôi.

-1-- Giảm chi phí, ít nhất giảm được cha BF và cái bạc đạn cũng giảm được ít xèng
-2-- Khả năng gia công kém chính xác và tài năng lắp ráp chưa đạt chuẩn nên chỉ xài BK phía dưới , vì độ chính xác không cao , có thể khác nhau về cao độ giữa các chi tiết nên khi ráp xong sẽ xảy ra tình trạng quay rất nặng, nới ốc ra thì nhẹ, xiết vào thì dính chưởng hehehe , nên các anh ấy xài 1 đầu và dồn hết sai số do chênh lệch cao độ, độ đồng tâm việc tiện đầu ren cho visme ,độ đảo của visme do bi cong khi vận chuyển , cho tới visme bị nghiêng với ray trượt ... cho cái khớp nối mềm gánh hết ---- quá thuận lợi phải không các bác.

Và hậu quả phải gánh theo thời gian là động cơ dễ bị giảm tuổi thọ do bạc đạn phía đầu bị quăng quật nhiều quá, khớp nối mềm dễ ra đi theo thời gian, và em visme bi giảm tuổi thọ đáng kể. Và còn 1 tuyệt chiêu nữa để cái ông BK không hành xác visme nữa là dùng 2 bạc 6xxx cho nó lành vì 2 em này để sát nhau nó cũng có thể cho lắc lư 1 góc nhỏ không giống như 2 em 7xxx , 2 em này lắp sát lại với nhau thì chỉ cho xoay thôi không lắc lư gì đâu, các bác có thể kiểm tra nhiều em TQ hay lắp 6xxx và cũng có thể nhiều anh em VN lắp bạc đạn trong BK cũng vậy.

----- Thỉnh thoảng em thấy mấy khung Z của japan hay mấy cây visme bi ngắn ngắn cũng không tiện tròn ở phía đuôi để lắp BF , chắc mấy em nó đủ ngắn nên không ảnh hưởng nhiều khi hoạt động, nhưng tụi nó đều lắp động cơ dẫn động nằm ở phía BK thôi , chứ không như trường hợp BK phía dưới và động cơ thì trống không.

     Chỉ là ngu kiến spam chơi thôi, anh em thấy ghét thì ném đá vừa đủ thôi chứ nhiều quá em hứng không hết hehehe , mà nhiều nữa em mất hứng không thèm nói nhảm cho anh em cười chơi à.

----------

diy1102, im_atntc, occutit, writewin

----------


## ít nói

> Đính chính , cái bộ Z bác Thắng nói thì bước ren của nó là 2.5 nhé hehehe  .... nhưng theo những gì bác đã nói thì em nó phải hoạt động trên 3000rpm sao ???  không lẽ nó dữ dằn vậy , mai mốt em ráp mấy con này mà dùng bước 5 thì chạy xịt khói luôn quá .
> 
>        @ bác Itnoi , em có xem qua từ mấy ngày trước và có comment rồi , thấy cái hiệu gì lạ hoắc nên không biết gì , nghĩ đã chọn hàng TQ em nghĩ nên chọn hàng có thương hiệu thì an toàn hơn. Mà cũng chẳng sao , có bảo hành là tốt , nhưng kinh nghiệm của em thì mang tiếng bảo hành chứ 1 năm mà không bảo hành mà máy vẫn ok là tốt nhất , tốt cho khách hàng và tốt cho người sản xuất nữa , với em khi bán máy, thấy khách mà kiếm được tiền từ máy của mình thì mình mới vui chứ.


Con này xưởng nó làm mình cũng có trao đổi qua. Nói chung thấy khá ở khoản kiêm nhẫn chiều khách hàng. Cũng mua thử 1 bộ hôm nào về show các pác coi

----------


## ít nói

> để em trả lời cho mà biết ( trùm spam mừ )... Không phải BK có phốt chặn bụi mà để phía dưới đâu, nếu nói như thế thì dùng BF và xài bạc đạn 6xxxDU ( mặt bích cao su chắn nước , chắn dầu) thì lo gì bụi gỗ.
> 
> 
> ---- Tại sao chỉ dùng BK phía dưới mà không dùng đủ cặp thì có nhiều lí do , mà lí do nào chính xác nhất phải hỏi tác giả. Theo em võ đoán thì có 1 vài lí do gần đúng nhất thôi.
> 
> -1-- Giảm chi phí, ít nhất giảm được cha BF và cái bạc đạn cũng giảm được ít xèng
> -2-- Khả năng gia công kém chính xác và tài năng lắp ráp chưa đạt chuẩn nên chỉ xài BK phía dưới , vì độ chính xác không cao , có thể khác nhau về cao độ giữa các chi tiết nên khi ráp xong sẽ xảy ra tình trạng quay rất nặng, nới ốc ra thì nhẹ, xiết vào thì dính chưởng hehehe , nên các anh ấy xài 1 đầu và dồn hết sai số do chênh lệch cao độ, độ đồng tâm việc tiện đầu ren cho visme ,độ đảo của visme do bi cong khi vận chuyển , cho tới visme bị nghiêng với ray trượt ... cho cái khớp nối mềm gánh hết ---- quá thuận lợi phải không các bác.
> 
> Và hậu quả phải gánh theo thời gian là động cơ dễ bị giảm tuổi thọ do bạc đạn phía đầu bị quăng quật nhiều quá, khớp nối mềm dễ ra đi theo thời gian, và em visme bi giảm tuổi thọ đáng kể. Và còn 1 tuyệt chiêu nữa để cái ông BK không hành xác visme nữa là dùng 2 bạc 6xxx cho nó lành vì 2 em này để sát nhau nó cũng có thể cho lắc lư 1 góc nhỏ không giống như 2 em 7xxx , 2 em này lắp sát lại với nhau thì chỉ cho xoay thôi không lắc lư gì đâu, các bác có thể kiểm tra nhiều em TQ hay lắp 6xxx và cũng có thể nhiều anh em VN lắp bạc đạn trong BK cũng vậy.
> ...


Ngẫm thấy quas chuẩn. Chuẩn nhất ở việc lắp đủ bk bf ko chuẩn rất dễ lệch tâm. Quay chỗ nhẹ chỗ năng căn chỉn mất công cứ trốn 1 đi cho khớp nối ra đỡ đạn. 

Tiết kiệm đc tiền lắp dễ sau 1 năm laij bán đc step . step đó mang về thay bi sơn lại lại ngon

----------


## CKD

Con này không phải hàng Leadshine mà chỉ mang tên, hình dáng, màu sắc gần giống thôi. Nói cách khác là hàng nhái, đã là china.... mà còn là china nhái nữa hehe.
Những dòng kiểu này thật sự mình chưa dùng.. Leadshine cũng mới dùng tới DM, chưa dám đụng HBS vì so giá.. tính ra dùng AC sevor 2hnd luôn cho lành.

----------


## ahdvip

> để em trả lời cho mà biết ( trùm spam mừ )... Không phải BK có phốt chặn bụi mà để phía dưới đâu, nếu nói như thế thì dùng BF và xài bạc đạn 6xxxDU ( mặt bích cao su chắn nước , chắn dầu) thì lo gì bụi gỗ.
> 
> 
> ---- Tại sao chỉ dùng BK phía dưới mà không dùng đủ cặp thì có nhiều lí do , mà lí do nào chính xác nhất phải hỏi tác giả. Theo em võ đoán thì có 1 vài lí do gần đúng nhất thôi.
> 
> -1-- Giảm chi phí, ít nhất giảm được cha BF và cái bạc đạn cũng giảm được ít xèng
> -2-- Khả năng gia công kém chính xác và tài năng lắp ráp chưa đạt chuẩn nên chỉ xài BK phía dưới , vì độ chính xác không cao , có thể khác nhau về cao độ giữa các chi tiết nên khi ráp xong sẽ xảy ra tình trạng quay rất nặng, nới ốc ra thì nhẹ, xiết vào thì dính chưởng hehehe , nên các anh ấy xài 1 đầu và dồn hết sai số do chênh lệch cao độ, độ đồng tâm việc tiện đầu ren cho visme ,độ đảo của visme do bi cong khi vận chuyển , cho tới visme bị nghiêng với ray trượt ... cho cái khớp nối mềm gánh hết ---- quá thuận lợi phải không các bác.
> 
> Và hậu quả phải gánh theo thời gian là động cơ dễ bị giảm tuổi thọ do bạc đạn phía đầu bị quăng quật nhiều quá, khớp nối mềm dễ ra đi theo thời gian, và em visme bi giảm tuổi thọ đáng kể. Và còn 1 tuyệt chiêu nữa để cái ông BK không hành xác visme nữa là dùng 2 bạc 6xxx cho nó lành vì 2 em này để sát nhau nó cũng có thể cho lắc lư 1 góc nhỏ không giống như 2 em 7xxx , 2 em này lắp sát lại với nhau thì chỉ cho xoay thôi không lắc lư gì đâu, các bác có thể kiểm tra nhiều em TQ hay lắp 6xxx và cũng có thể nhiều anh em VN lắp bạc đạn trong BK cũng vậy.
> ...


Vậy nếu tự tin rằng gia công chính xác và có khả năng lắp ráp ok thì mắc gì phải lắm 2 ổ hả anh.
Đối với trục Z thì sẽ không gặp trường hợp võng như trục XY và hành trình trục Z cũng thường là ngắn. 1 ổ là đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu và tiết kiệm.

----------


## writewin

> Con này xưởng nó làm mình cũng có trao đổi qua. Nói chung thấy khá ở khoản kiêm nhẫn chiều khách hàng. Cũng mua thử 1 bộ hôm nào về show các pác coi


@ anh Hoài đang nói đến em ah, he he, khách hàng là thượng để mà, phải biết chiều thôi,

----------


## nhatson

> Hí hí em trêu các pác thôi chứ em bít thừa.Ai lại đi so sánh anfa với con step lai đó. Em toàn xài tầu thôi mà. Cơ bản nếu lắp cho mình xài thì nên lắp anfa. Lắp bán thì nên mua tầu lai.pác hồ máy còn mua nhái leadshire . cho rẻ bộ đó tầu bán rẻ hơn so với leadshire cụ thể là gần 1 triệu. Pác nào hay taobao đều hỉu.


em ko nghĩ hàng JMC nhái leadshine, vấn đề là công nghệ leadshine ko nắm giữ bản quyền

mã nguồn ac servo china bán  5000te
mã nguồn step close loop bán 2000te

muốn làm thì mua về modfiy 1 chút là ok, dặc tính cơ bản hàng công nghệ china là giá thị trường, chẳng có + phí công nghệ  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Ôi, con máy xài Hybrid bên kia chạy còn chậm hơn con máy đời đầu của Mr Giang ở nhà em nữa. Không hiểu cái chiêu gắn gối BK ở cuối và không có gối ở đầu đó có tác dụng gì mà em thấy bác Luyenyen và Hồ Máy đều dùng. Mấy bác đấy là chuyên gia chế tạo cả máy 5 trục nên trình độ chắc là cao. Làm em cũng phân vân ko biết thế nào. Bác nào rõ vụ này giải thích hộ em cái lợi của gối BK ở đít với. Vì em chỉ mua được gối BK, nếu làm kiểu đó mà ngon thì em đỡ tốn công nghịch cái BF.
> 
> Em cám ơn ạ.
> 
> /ps: hôm qua em nghe bảo để Z 10k, gia tốc 2k mà


các vấn đề kỹ thuật, ý kiến các chiên gia nhà ta nghiêng về tham khảo kinh nghiệm, kỹ thuật chuyên sau và tính toán phải đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sữ dụng trước khi dùng
làm theo cái user manaul mà ko được ta có thề làm 1 cái bản err data gởi hãng, nhìu khi hãng còn phải trả tiền ta cho cái bản err data của mình

http://www.hiwin.com/pdf/bs/S99TE14-0710(ebook).pdf

https://tech.thk.com/upload/tec_data/BallScrew_1_en.pdf

https://tech.thk.com/upload/tec_data/BallScrew_3_en.pdf


https://tech.thk.com/en/products/pdf..._BallScrew.pdf

----------


## nhatson

> để em trả lời cho mà biết ( trùm spam mừ )... Không phải BK có phốt chặn bụi mà để phía dưới đâu, nếu nói như thế thì dùng BF và xài bạc đạn 6xxxDU ( mặt bích cao su chắn nước , chắn dầu) thì lo gì bụi gỗ.
> 
> 
> ---- Tại sao chỉ dùng BK phía dưới mà không dùng đủ cặp thì có nhiều lí do , mà lí do nào chính xác nhất phải hỏi tác giả. Theo em võ đoán thì có 1 vài lí do gần đúng nhất thôi.
> 
> -1-- Giảm chi phí, ít nhất giảm được cha BF và cái bạc đạn cũng giảm được ít xèng
> -2-- Khả năng gia công kém chính xác và tài năng lắp ráp chưa đạt chuẩn nên chỉ xài BK phía dưới , vì độ chính xác không cao , có thể khác nhau về cao độ giữa các chi tiết nên khi ráp xong sẽ xảy ra tình trạng quay rất nặng, nới ốc ra thì nhẹ, xiết vào thì dính chưởng hehehe , nên các anh ấy xài 1 đầu và dồn hết sai số do chênh lệch cao độ, độ đồng tâm việc tiện đầu ren cho visme ,độ đảo của visme do bi cong khi vận chuyển , cho tới visme bị nghiêng với ray trượt ... cho cái khớp nối mềm gánh hết ---- quá thuận lợi phải không các bác.
> 
> Và hậu quả phải gánh theo thời gian là động cơ dễ bị giảm tuổi thọ do bạc đạn phía đầu bị quăng quật nhiều quá, khớp nối mềm dễ ra đi theo thời gian, và em visme bi giảm tuổi thọ đáng kể. Và còn 1 tuyệt chiêu nữa để cái ông BK không hành xác visme nữa là dùng 2 bạc 6xxx cho nó lành vì 2 em này để sát nhau nó cũng có thể cho lắc lư 1 góc nhỏ không giống như 2 em 7xxx , 2 em này lắp sát lại với nhau thì chỉ cho xoay thôi không lắc lư gì đâu, các bác có thể kiểm tra nhiều em TQ hay lắp 6xxx và cũng có thể nhiều anh em VN lắp bạc đạn trong BK cũng vậy.
> ...


hình minh họa cho cụ Nam







http://machinedesign.com/linear-moti...rew-end-fixity

----------

anhcos, CKD, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

Tự tin gia công chính xác mới dùng 2 ổ đỡ chứ , vì 2 ổ định tâm tốt hơn nên lệch tâm tí xíu thôi là kẹt cứng khi di chuyển đến gần 2 đầu , chỉ trừ trường hợp không bị độ võng hay hành trình đủ ngắn chơi 1 ổ BK là được rồi , nhưng theo hình minh họa của bác Nhat sơn thì chẳng có ma nào gắn động cơ dẫn động ở đầu không có ổ đỡ bao giờ , làm kiểu đó chẳng khác nào làm giảm tuổi thọ tất cả các cơ cấu theo trục Visme.

---- Không tin thì làm thử đi ĐỨc , em step nhanh chóng bị trường hợp sta-to chạm với Ro-to ngay thôi , mấy con ốc liên kết 2 nắp bích bé xíu mà khoảng hở thì siêu nhỏ luôn... bác nào chơi khớp nối mềm thì đỡ tí xíu, chơi khớp cứng nữa thì ... hậu quá khó lường nếu độ lệch tâm quá lớn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## solero

Nhà có cục sắt vụn này nó cũng chỉ dùng có 1 gối ở trên nhưng chả phải BK hay EK mà là cái khí gió gì ấy ạ.
Bên dưới là cục chặn đỡ lò xo đẩy chứ không đỡ vitme.



Chắc mấy anh nhà ta học theo nhưng chưa đúng kỹ thuật.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

ehhehe, cụ sole mở cục ở trên, có vú bơm mỡ xem trong có gì ah?
em nghĩ nó giống thế này


b.r

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

hàng gấu còn có giải nhiệt cho ổ support  :Smile: 

http://www.methods-equipment.com/Kitamura_HMC.html

----------

Mãi Chờ, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Em không biết lò xo gì chứ , nó là vòng chắn bụi dạng lò xo cho visme bi à , máy công nghiệp hay xài loại này , ngày trước em có mua 2 cây visme bi giống như vậy , nó ren 10 , hàng cực ngon, bộ của bác nhìn thèm nhỏ cả xô nước miếng. Đã có tháo ụ chặn ra xem chơi , nó đúng hàng dữ y như hình bác Nhat Son post hình , lắp 2 bạc 7xxx mà lại để khoảng cách như thế thì định tâm hơi bị dữ , gia công mà không mài như cái bệ của bác thì dễ chết vì bị kẹt lắm à. Còn phía sau không biết có ổ bi chặn không nữa nhưng có thể có 1 bạc đũa đỡ đó , bộ này nếu không lầm nó là trục Z của máy phay mạch in , chẳng biết mấy ông japan làm gì mà dư lực quá xá vậy ta !!!!

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

> Em không biết lò xo gì chứ , nó là vòng chắn bụi dạng lò xo cho visme bi à , máy công nghiệp hay xài loại này , ngày trước em có mua 2 cây visme bi giống như vậy , nó ren 10 , hàng cực ngon, bộ của bác nhìn thèm nhỏ cả xô nước miếng. Đã có tháo ụ chặn ra xem chơi , nó đúng hàng dữ y như hình bác Nhat Son post hình , lắp 2 bạc 7xxx mà lại để khoảng cách như thế thì định tâm hơi bị dữ , gia công mà không mài như cái bệ của bác thì dễ chết vì bị kẹt lắm à. Còn phía sau không biết có ổ bi chặn không nữa nhưng có thể có 1 bạc đũa đỡ đó , bộ này nếu không lầm nó là trục Z của máy phay mạch in , chẳng biết mấy ông japan làm gì mà dư lực quá xá vậy ta !!!!


tke để hoạt động 100.000 giờ ah  :Smile:  ~ 24/24 trong 10 năm

----------


## biết tuốt

bác solero có cái z ngon quá em chưa bao giờ được rờ vào hàng xịn cả , bác mật thư cho em biết giá với bác  :Wink:  thank bác

----------


## solero

> Em không biết lò xo gì chứ , nó là vòng chắn bụi dạng lò xo cho visme bi à , máy công nghiệp hay xài loại này , ngày trước em có mua 2 cây visme bi giống như vậy , nó ren 10 , hàng cực ngon, bộ của bác nhìn thèm nhỏ cả xô nước miếng. Đã có tháo ụ chặn ra xem chơi , nó đúng hàng dữ y như hình bác Nhat Son post hình , lắp 2 bạc 7xxx mà lại để khoảng cách như thế thì định tâm hơi bị dữ , gia công mà không mài như cái bệ của bác thì dễ chết vì bị kẹt lắm à. Còn phía sau không biết có ổ bi chặn không nữa nhưng có thể có 1 bạc đũa đỡ đó , bộ này nếu không lầm nó là trục Z của máy phay mạch in , chẳng biết mấy ông japan làm gì mà dư lực quá xá vậy ta !!!!


Cái lò xo cân bằng trọng lượng trục Z to tổ bố như cái lò xo thụt sau xe máy (nằm ở bên cạnh hình 1 chỗ mấy cái lục lăng ấy cụ ạ).
Em tháo cái bên dưới rồi. Nó không có ổ đỡ bi mà chỉ có cái nhựa tránh cho lò xo cọ vào vitme thôi ạ.
Em này chưa chắc đã phải là phay mạch in vì nó làm bằng gang nặng ~30KG cơ ạ. Dầu mỡ bám khắp nơi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

> bác solero có cái z ngon quá em chưa bao giờ được rờ vào hàng xịn cả , bác mật thư cho em biết giá với bác  thank bác


Lão này cứ động cái hình là hỏi mua. Nhiều thứ em còn muốn mua về thêm ý chứ he he
Lên hình với cái cục nhôm nát dài 2m nó chạy êm ru đây này  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khanh Khờ

> hàng gấu còn có giải nhiệt cho ổ support 
> 
> http://www.methods-equipment.com/Kitamura_HMC.html


Hình như cái này không giải nhiệt cho ổ support mà giải nhiệt cho cây visme, hãng kitamura này làm máy thì khỏi chê, toàn dùng trượt kiểu mang cá, mà còn lại gia công tinh bằng tay nữa.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hình như cái này không giải nhiệt cho ổ support mà giải nhiệt cho cây visme, hãng kitamura này làm máy thì khỏi chê, toàn dùng trượt kiểu mang cá, mà còn lại gia công tinh bằng tay nữa.


yeah, em đọc ko kỹ ah

Fine Pitch Ballscrews
Kitamura’s fine-pitch ballscrews are pre-tensioned and precisely temperature controlled through use of our internal cooling system. This eliminates thermal growth and promotes axis rigidity assuring peak precision even under prolonged heavy cutting conditions.

----------


## Nam CNC

Trời nặng vậy cũng có sao đâu , em từng mua 3 cái trục Z của NSK  thiết kế toàn gang, ray 20, visme bi ren 10 , trên đó còn gá con airbearing spindle luôn mà , tổng trọng lượng cỡ 40kg luôn đó , nó chỉ chơi mạch in thôi có sao đâu , mà nói thiệt, em phang nó lên phay kim loại là vô tư. Nếu cân bằng được trọng lực thì nặng nó chạy mới êm , mà nhất là phay mạch in tụi nó chạy tốc độ cao lắm đó . Cái máy được rã ra lấy trục Z , tụi nó thiết kế tới 8 cái liên hoàn luôn . Chắc có 8 cái trục Z độc lập còn X Y là chung, giống máy thêu CNC quá.


         Mà nói lạc đề quá , lỗi tại em , nói nhảm với trùm spam hehehe. Công nhận bác Solero cũng là trùm sưu tầm nhỉ, chỉ toàn mua chứ không bán , thấy ghét.

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

trở lại chủ đề, 1 pp dkhiển step closed loop hay, tiết kiệm thời gian ptriển

http://jrkerr.com/lobocnc/S3x3.pdf

b.r

----------


## Luyến

> @ bác itnoi , do VN là nước nghèo nên việc post những con máy lên thì phải xài hàng ít tiền mà mới ( dân VN khoái mới ) , thì cái leadshine nó là tối ưu trong tầm giá , nhưng anh em kỹ thuật chú trọng hiệu quả thì xài anpha step vậy thôi ( mấy em này chỉ là 2nd thôi , mới sao chịu thấu ). Điển hình em thấy bên Thegioicnc anh em ngoài bắc ( Luyến hay Hồ Máy )post lên vài con máy có xài hibrid servo step gì đấy có vẻ dữ dằn lắm nhưng hiệu quả chỉ tầm con step thường trong điều kiện không mất bước thôi so với anpha step mà bác Thắng Đà Nẵng đang ráp cho khách thì gọi bằng sư phụ , mà còn so với AC servo thì gọi bằng sư tổ nhỉ .
> 
>      --- Bác ít nói cứ chê đồ tầu mà cứ xài toàn hàng tầu , đôi lúc bác cứ cãi cho lấy được mà không chịu xem xét điều gì rõ ràng hay bác vui tính chọc ghẹo anh em ???  , nhiều ông kỹ thuật câu trước câu sau là quýnh lộn à hehehe.



động cơ hibrid hơn hẳng step ah. em đã thay cho khách nhiều, máy của khách dùng step chạy ở 6000 gia tốc 500 là mất bước. thay hibrid vào chạy đựoc 16000 gia tốc 2000 ah. còn nếu so sánh hibrid step 86-114 ( 8.5Nm ) mạnh hơn alpha step 911 của vexta ( 4.1Nm ). em vẫn chọn  hibrid step để lắp máy vì nguồn hàng sẵng. em lắp 1 tháng 3 con máy 12 bộ động cơ, nếu dùng alpha step thì không đủ hàng làm.

----------


## occutit

Em xem biểu đồ thì 1000 vòng đầu tiên là con 8Nm Hibrid xuống đài ngang với con alpha 911, nhích lên tí nữa thì em đó thua rất rất nhiều. Như bác Luyến nói thì máy chạy 16000 vòng (em đoán 1600 RPM) ở tốc độ này thì con 911 nó hơn con Hibrid 8Nm về độ khoẻ ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Em xem biểu đồ thì 1000 vòng đầu tiên là con 8Nm Hibrid xuống đài ngang với con alpha 911, nhích lên tí nữa thì em đó thua rất rất nhiều. Như bác Luyến nói thì máy chạy 16000 vòng (em đoán 1600 RPM) ở tốc độ này thì con 911 nó hơn con Hibrid 8Nm về độ khoẻ ạ.


spec là như vậy, nhưng đồ JAPAN có thể hoạt dộng 50% load 24/24 trong 50.000h mà ko sai so với spec
dồ china spec tốt nhưng thời gian chạy được theo spec 50% load 24/24 ....... nhìu khi được vài nghìn giờ

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> động cơ hibrid hơn hẳng step ah. em đã thay cho khách nhiều, máy của khách dùng step chạy ở 6000 gia tốc 500 là mất bước. thay hibrid vào chạy đựoc 16000 gia tốc 2000 ah. còn nếu so sánh hibrid step 86-114 ( 8.5Nm ) mạnh hơn alpha step 911 của vexta ( 4.1Nm ). em vẫn chọn  hibrid step để lắp máy vì nguồn hàng sẵng. em lắp 1 tháng 3 con máy 12 bộ động cơ, nếu dùng alpha step thì không đủ hàng làm.


thương mại thì phải sài HBS thôi ah, alpha step giá cao hơn

----------


## nhatson

> Em xem biểu đồ thì 1000 vòng đầu tiên là con 8Nm Hibrid xuống đài ngang với con alpha 911, nhích lên tí nữa thì em đó thua rất rất nhiều. Như bác Luyến nói thì máy chạy 16000 vòng (em đoán 1600 RPM) ở tốc độ này thì con 911 nó hơn con Hibrid 8Nm về độ khoẻ ạ.


em nghĩ bác ấy nói là feedrate 6000= 6000mm/min, 16000 = 16.000mm/min

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> động cơ hibrid hơn hẳng step ah. em đã thay cho khách nhiều, máy của khách dùng step chạy ở 6000 gia tốc 500 là mất bước. thay hibrid vào chạy đựoc 16000 gia tốc 2000 ah. còn nếu so sánh hibrid step 86-114 ( 8.5Nm ) mạnh hơn alpha step 911 của vexta ( 4.1Nm ). em vẫn chọn  hibrid step để lắp máy vì nguồn hàng sẵng. em lắp 1 tháng 3 con máy 12 bộ động cơ, nếu dùng alpha step thì không đủ hàng làm.


em có  câu hỏi là 
1.truyền động bằng vít me hay bằng thanh răng/ bánh răng ah?
2. máy của khách sử dụng step nào? / drive nào. đã sử dụng được bao lâu?


b.r

----------


## Luyến

> em có  câu hỏi là 
> 1.truyền động bằng vít me hay bằng thanh răng/ bánh răng ah?
> 2. máy của khách sử dụng step nào? / drive nào. đã sử dụng được bao lâu?
> 
> 
> b.r


máy của khách chạy được hơn 2 năm. lúc đầu máy chạy step 86hs dài hơn 100mm máy chạy 3 trục thanh râng ah. thay hibrid vào test không tải 16000k. chạy vào sản phẩm không giám cho chạy cao vì cơ khí đã kém rồi. 

@ occutit 
bác thử test alpha step ở tốc độ đó xem alpha step còn momen không.

----------


## nhatson

> máy của khách chạy được hơn 2 năm. lúc đầu máy chạy step 86hs dài hơn 100mm máy chạy 3 trục thanh râng ah. thay hibrid vào test không tải 16000k. chạy vào sản phẩm không giám cho chạy cao vì cơ khí đã kém rồi. 
> 
> @ occutit 
> bác thử test alpha step ở tốc độ đó xem alpha step còn momen không.


máy chạy thanh răng thế có thay cho trục Y ko ah? 2 motor 1 trục có vấn đề dì ko ah?

b.r

----------


## Luyến

> máy chạy thanh răng thế có thay cho trục Y ko ah? 2 motor 1 trục có vấn đề dì ko ah?
> 
> b.r


không bác. do khách đã quá ớn với kiểu chạy chậm chậm mà đã mất bước lên yêu cầu thay ra. thay cả 3 trục ah.

----------


## Luyến

> để em trả lời cho mà biết ( trùm spam mừ )... Không phải BK có phốt chặn bụi mà để phía dưới đâu, nếu nói như thế thì dùng BF và xài bạc đạn 6xxxDU ( mặt bích cao su chắn nước , chắn dầu) thì lo gì bụi gỗ.
> 
> 
> ---- Tại sao chỉ dùng BK phía dưới mà không dùng đủ cặp thì có nhiều lí do , mà lí do nào chính xác nhất phải hỏi tác giả. Theo em võ đoán thì có 1 vài lí do gần đúng nhất thôi.
> 
> -1-- Giảm chi phí, ít nhất giảm được cha BF và cái bạc đạn cũng giảm được ít xèng
> -2-- Khả năng gia công kém chính xác và tài năng lắp ráp chưa đạt chuẩn nên chỉ xài BK phía dưới , vì độ chính xác không cao , có thể khác nhau về cao độ giữa các chi tiết nên khi ráp xong sẽ xảy ra tình trạng quay rất nặng, nới ốc ra thì nhẹ, xiết vào thì dính chưởng hehehe , nên các anh ấy xài 1 đầu và dồn hết sai số do chênh lệch cao độ, độ đồng tâm việc tiện đầu ren cho visme ,độ đảo của visme do bi cong khi vận chuyển , cho tới visme bị nghiêng với ray trượt ... cho cái khớp nối mềm gánh hết ---- quá thuận lợi phải không các bác.
> 
> Và hậu quả phải gánh theo thời gian là động cơ dễ bị giảm tuổi thọ do bạc đạn phía đầu bị quăng quật nhiều quá, khớp nối mềm dễ ra đi theo thời gian, và em visme bi giảm tuổi thọ đáng kể. Và còn 1 tuyệt chiêu nữa để cái ông BK không hành xác visme nữa là dùng 2 bạc 6xxx cho nó lành vì 2 em này để sát nhau nó cũng có thể cho lắc lư 1 góc nhỏ không giống như 2 em 7xxx , 2 em này lắp sát lại với nhau thì chỉ cho xoay thôi không lắc lư gì đâu, các bác có thể kiểm tra nhiều em TQ hay lắp 6xxx và cũng có thể nhiều anh em VN lắp bạc đạn trong BK cũng vậy.
> ...


làm như em nếu lệch tâm cũng không chạy nổi đâu chưa nói đến lúc hỏng động cơ.

----------


## nhatson

> không bác. do khách đã quá ớn với kiểu chạy chậm chậm mà đã mất bước lên yêu cầu thay ra. thay cả 3 trục ah.


em gặp trường hop ngược lại thay HBS > M860

b.r

----------

Luyến

----------


## occutit

Em chưa có đk để test bác ạ. Nhưng ông bạn em dùng vitme bước 2.5. Trục z dùng con 98ac kéo con 2.2kw ( tệ lắm thì  con spindle + clip + mặt bích ) cũng 6kg. Chạy 10 met/phut, gia tốc 1.5-2k. Không dùng lò xo cân bằng. Theo anh thì còn moment để chạy ko ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Em chưa có đk để test bác ạ. Nhưng ông bạn em dùng vitme bước 2.5. Trục z dùng con 98ac kéo con 2.2kw ( tệ lắm thì  con spindle + clip + mặt bích ) cũng 6kg. Chạy 10 met/phut, gia tốc 1.5-2k. Không dùng lò xo cân bằng. Theo anh thì còn moment để chạy ko ?


Trục Z mà chạy 10m/p thì động cơ tầu thua xa. em còn mấy bộ alpha step 911 cũ không dùng bác nào mua em nhượng lại.

----------


## Nam CNC

---Vậy bác Luyến cho anh em hiểu lí do thật là tại sao dùng 1 gối BK phía dưới thôi , bên trong gối BK dùng bạc đạn gì
---Trục Z chạy được tốc độ tối đa bao nhiêu với HBS 
---Nếu chạy qua thanh răng thì 1 vòng xoay của động cơ nhích được 1 khoảng cách bao nhiêu ? chứ 1 phát nhích 60-70mm thì 16000mm/1min tốc độ xoay của động cơ cũng không cao đâu.

          Thấy Bác Luyến lên tiếng anh em mừng lắm vì cứ chém gió vù vù ào ào sai tà le hột me mà cũng không biết .


Và cái cuối cùng nhiều cha quan tâm là anpha 911 là bao nhiêu ta ??? em mê lắm à.

----------


## ahdvip

em là em chỉ ghiền cái vụ vitme 2.5 chạy 10m/phut thôi anh Nam ơi, ^^, thấy chạy chắc phê lắm

----------


## CKD

Nếu dùng hộp giảm tốc thông dụng, cốt răng, bánh đay... với modun 1.25 thì 1 vong quay motor di chuyển hơn 15mm.
Cũng với thông số thiết kế như thế em dùng 2 bộ driver & motor 860 thì config chạy không tải được hơn 20m/phút trên dự án của Mr.L. Vận tốc motor ước lượng khoảng hơn 1300rpm.

----------


## Luyến

> ---Vậy bác Luyến cho anh em hiểu lí do thật là tại sao dùng 1 gối BK phía dưới thôi , bên trong gối BK dùng bạc đạn gì
> ---Trục Z chạy được tốc độ tối đa bao nhiêu với HBS 
> ---Nếu chạy qua thanh răng thì 1 vòng xoay của động cơ nhích được 1 khoảng cách bao nhiêu ? chứ 1 phát nhích 60-70mm thì 16000mm/1min tốc độ xoay của động cơ cũng không cao đâu.
> 
>           Thấy Bác Luyến lên tiếng anh em mừng lắm vì cứ chém gió vù vù ào ào sai tà le hột me mà cũng không biết .
> 
> 
> Và cái cuối cùng nhiều cha quan tâm là anpha 911 là bao nhiêu ta ??? em mê lắm à.


bác Nam nói chém gió ... sai tà le hột me nghĩa là sao?

 gối bi BK chạy bi 7002 ah, chạy qua thanh răng hộp số 1 vòng quay động cơ chạy được 15.7mm. động cơ hibrid nó cũng như các động cơ bước bình thường có encoder thôi. hôm hỏng driver em lấy driver MA860h chạy như step. lăý máy thì nó chạy như bác CKD nói.

----------


## Nam CNC

em nói là em chém gió sai tà le hột me mà không có người giải thích rõ thì em cũng không biết em sai đằng nào.

---- Bác Luyến vẫn chưa trả lời rõ ràng cho em biết lí do thật là tại sao chỉ lắp 1 BK ? thuận tiện cho sản xuất ? giảm chi phí vì bỏ được 1 gối BF và bạc đạn hay làm như thế đỡ phải nhức đầu trong khâu lắp ráp , cho tất cả các sai số anh khớp nối gánh hết ?
---- Trục Z chạy tối đa bao nhiêu cho trục Z ? em thấy file chạy thực tế trên gỗ thì HBS thua xa anpha step quá .

----------


## Luyến

> em nói là em chém gió sai tà le hột me mà không có người giải thích rõ thì em cũng không biết em sai đằng nào.
> 
> ---- Bác Luyến vẫn chưa trả lời rõ ràng cho em biết lí do thật là tại sao chỉ lắp 1 BK ? thuận tiện cho sản xuất ? giảm chi phí vì bỏ được 1 gối BF và bạc đạn hay làm như thế đỡ phải nhức đầu trong khâu lắp ráp , cho tất cả các sai số anh khớp nối gánh hết ?
> ---- Trục Z chạy tối đa bao nhiêu cho trục Z ? em thấy file chạy thực tế trên gỗ thì HBS thua xa anpha step quá .


anh Nam nói chẳng sai tạo nào. cách lắp BK đỡ ở dưới làm trong kế hoạch sản xuất của em. 

việc đỡ -phải nhức đầu trong khâu lắp ráp, tất cả sai số do khớp nối gánh hết... cái này chẳng khó khăn gì đâu anh nam ah. nhà có máy móc đầy đủ để có thể gia công cơ khí chính xác. 
trục Z chạy tối đa là bao nhiêu thì cái này em chưa thử em cho chạy card NC đặt tốc độ GO cho máy là 10000 và gia tốc là max 2000. giới hạn trục Z chạy min 1000 Max 3000.
so sánh giữa HBS và alpha step 
HBS của TQ giá rẻ .alpha step của nhật mới thì ... không mơ được.hàng cũ thì kiến đâu ra alpha step mãi mà dùng, em lắp máy cái quan trọng là bảo hành ah, lắp HBS thấy ổn bảo hành cho khách 1 năm nếu hỏng thì tháo ra chuyển đi tầu cho nó bảo hành em chẳng mất cái gì ( mât chút công ). giá mấy bộ alpha step chêủa em ASM 911ac ASD12AC em bán giá 3.5t. em có thể mua loại này ở TQ nhưng giá sẽ khác chút.

----------


## Khoa C3

Mất công đọc 3 trang vẫn không biết lí ro tại sao lắp như vậy, kết lại rằng: toàn ANH HÙNG BÀN PHÍM  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luyến

> Mất công đọc 3 trang vẫn không biết lí ro tại sao lắp như vậy, kết lại rằng: toàn ANH HÙNG BÀN PHÍM


đây cũng chính là lý do em chưa tham gia bài viết nào ở bên này. anh khoa lớn rồi nói vậy mất hay. việc làm thương mại không phải cái gì cũng nói toẹt ra được.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em tự thấy mềnh nhỏ tuổi thôi, nhưng mờ em làm thương mại cũng dc hơn chục năm rồi rút ra được rằng kinh doanh thu nhập tầm tầm (cỡ tỷ/tháng) thì chả có gì phải dấu diếm cả. Mà cái gối nó lù ra đó mình làm mà bẩu là tốt thì người khác cũng làm thôi. Em cũng làm tý sản xuất, ai đến hỏi gì em cũng bảo tất chả bao giờ dấu diếm, thậm trí còn gợi ý thêm. Bác nên biết rằng người đi hỏi thì không bao giờ phải sợ bị cạnh tranh, sợ người nghĩ ra cơ.

----------


## CKD

> Mất công đọc 3 trang vẫn không biết lí ro tại sao lắp như vậy, kết lại rằng: toàn ANH HÙNG BÀN PHÍM


Anh hùng gì ở đây nhỉ?

Trong lúc chế tạo máy thì tớ dùng qua nhiều cách lắm lắm. Cơ bản là _motor - coupling - BK_, nhưng cũng có thể là _motor - coupling - BK - BF_, cũng có thể là _motor - coupling - BK - BK_, đôi khi cũng _BK - coupling - motor_ và dùng cả năm rồi chưa thấy tiêu con motor nào. Có máy dẫn động bằng vit ren, vit bi, dây đai v.v..

Lý do là nhiều khi không tìm được đồ, nhiều khi là mục đích thiết kế... v.v....
Mục tiêu trước hết là đảm bảo tính năng, thuận tiện lắp ghép, tiết kiệm vật tư, đơn giản trong chế tạo, bảo trì, bảo dưởng.

Haizzz! Nghĩ đúng là khó hơn làm dâu trăm họ.
Giấu thông tin thì bảo giấu nghề, chia sẽ thông tin mà không free 100% thì bị bảo này bảo nọ, free hết 100% thì lại xuất hiện thêm một chuyên gia chế máy CNC để cạnh tranh việc với mình... Mà đôi khi lý do rất ư là đơn giản kiểu tớ chỉ có vậy nên làm vậy... cố đào sâu mà không thỏa mãn lại không hài lòng.

----------


## Luyến

em nói ở bài viết trên là bác nam nói toàn đúng, bác làm cỡ tỷ/tháng nhiều quá em không thể mơ được, bài viết trên của bác là bài viết góp ý, hỏi, hay spamer?

----------


## ít nói

> Em tự thấy mềnh nhỏ tuổi thôi, nhưng mờ em làm thương mại cũng dc hơn chục năm rồi rút ra được rằng kinh doanh thu nhập tầm tầm (cỡ tỷ/tháng) thì chả có gì phải dấu diếm cả. Mà cái gối nó lù ra đó mình làm mà bẩu là tốt thì người khác cũng làm thôi. Em cũng làm tý sản xuất, ai đến hỏi gì em cũng bảo tất chả bao giờ dấu diếm, thậm trí còn gợi ý thêm. Bác nên biết rằng người đi hỏi thì không bao giờ phải sợ bị cạnh tranh, sợ người nghĩ ra cơ.


Pác nghĩ giống em. Chả cần giấu mình lun tự tin khi người ta học cái mình nói ra mình đã đi xa hơn thế rất nhìu. Pác lun học hỏi thêm pác ko sợ. Ví dụ pác nói em phải làm cái này như thế này em học đc pác đã ngâm cứu cái khác xa hơn rồi. Và nếu em ko học nữa mãi mãi vẫn ko theo đc đúng ko
Kinh doanh pác  Luyến có bí quyết ko nói anh em ko gạn hỏi nữa vấn đề kd nó nhạy cảm

----------


## Khoa C3

Bài dưới là em góp ý thật sự, bài trên là sờ pam cho vui xem bác có nói bí quyết ko ấy mà. La em thì em nói ngay chứ chả quanh co mất thời gian làm gì.

----------


## ahdvip

Em thì em thấy thêm 1 lý do đơn giản thế này
- BK ở trên thì con ốc lốc nó chịu tải.
- BK ở dưới thì 2 ổ bi nó hứng hết.
Mấy anh em cứ chiến cho nhà thương mại chỉ bí quyết đê, em ngồi canh me hốt liền. kakaka

----------


## solero

> Em thì em thấy thêm 1 lý do đơn giản thế này
> - BK ở trên thì con ốc lốc nó chịu tải.
> - BK ở dưới thì 2 ổ bi nó hứng hết.
> Mấy anh em cứ chiến cho nhà thương mại chỉ bí quyết đê, em ngồi canh me hốt liền. kakaka


Đức nói vậy chưa chuẩn lắm.

BK ở trên hay dưới thì 2 vòng bi đều hứng hết trọng lực. Có điều nếu BK ở trên thì con ốc Lock hứng cùng 2 vòng bi. Còn BK ở dưới thì cạnh tiện của vitme sẽ hứng trọng lực.

BK ở trên thì vitme chịu lực kéo giãn nhiều hơn => phù hợp với nhiều loại vitme
BK ở dưới thì vitme chịu lực nén nhiều hơn => Phù hợp với vitme to, tải nhẹ

----------

ahdvip, anhcos, writewin

----------


## ahdvip

> Đức nói vậy chưa chuẩn lắm.
> 
> BK ở trên hay dưới thì 2 vòng bi đều hứng hết trọng lực. Có điều nếu BK ở trên thì con ốc Lock hứng cùng 2 vòng bi. Còn BK ở dưới thì cạnh tiện của vitme sẽ hứng trọng lực.
> 
> BK ở trên thì vitme chịu lực kéo giãn nhiều hơn => phù hợp với nhiều loại vitme
> BK ở dưới thì vitme chịu lực nén nhiều hơn => Phù hợp với vitme to, tải nhẹ


Nói rõ ý em là: trên thì 2 ổ bi và con ốc lốc bị tác động lực, dưới thì 2 ổ bi và phần hạ bậc của vitme bị tác động lực. (ở đây em chỉ xét một phần hẹp ở chỗ BK-ốc lốc và đầu vitme - tránh nói rộng để bị chém lung tung)
Ý em ở đây đang nói đến vấn đề với tải nặng thì rủi ro với con ốc lốc đó sẽ cao hơn, vì em thấy mấy anh ngoài đó thường làm máy nhiều đầu mà. Lúc đó thì vit me thì thường ko dùng loại nhỏ rồi, đặt BK ở dưới có phải là khỏi lo lỏng con ốc lốc đó ko.
Ý của anh cũng đúng, keke. Anh em ta cứ đoán già đoán non  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

em mới gặp 1 con này, dkinh 40mm, dài 800mm, theo như em thấy, nó chì có 1 đầu fix, đầu kia để không, tiếc là bị tháo ra khỏi bệ máy, còn nằm trên bệ máy dể doán hơn, nhưng em nghĩ trên bệ máy, vít me nằm rất gần 2 thanh trượt ( máng trượt)

b.r

----------


## ít nói

http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post59034
 Dạo này nhiều nick xanh đỏ phốt thế các pác nhỉ.

----------


## diy1102

Bác Luyến không chia sẻ thì nói là k chia sẻ để anh em biết chứ bác cứ .... làm ea theo dõi hơi thất vọng tí.

----------


## occutit

Nếu em là chủ xưởng và sản xuất máy số lượng nhiều, giá thành rẻ và quan tâm tới lợi nhuận của mình nhiều thì em sẽ làm theo cách của bác Luyến ạ. Vừa tiết kiệm được cái gối BF ở đầu, và ráp như vậy chỉ cần công nhân là được và nhanh (lương thấp) và máy nhanh hỏng, bán được nhiều hơn. Người mua máy đa số là thợ mộc, thợ chạm... chứ đâu phải cơ khí đâu mà lo. Thôi thì lương tâm không bằng lương tháng.

Theo ngu ý của em là vậy ko biết đúng không ạ? Vì đợi mãi không thấy bác Luyến chia sẻ bí quyết nên em đành đoán già đoán non vậy. Có gì sai mong anh bỏ quá cho em.

----------


## ít nói

Thôi các pác đừng gây war nữa . chuyện chủ đề chính là apha với encoder cơ mà. Cnc có 2 cái diễn đàn bé tý mà nhiều chuyện quá. Sang bên kia cũng om xòm

----------


## nhatson

alphastep được ra mắt 1998, HBS em nghỉ độ 2008 , cách nhau độ 10 năm

----------


## nhatson

alphaste dùng kỹ thuật điều khiển analog như truyền thống

----------


## nhatson

hbs, all digital, nhìn nhẹ nhàng hơn nhiều

----------


## nhatson

một tk closelopop step đơn giản , hiệu quả hay ko thì có bác nào có step có encoder 800p/r, dòng dưới 2A cho em mượn test ah:


http://jrkerr.com/lobocnc/ps3.pdf

----------


## anhxco

> một tk closelopop step đơn giản , hiệu quả hay ko thì có bác nào có step có encoder 800p/r, dòng dưới 2A cho em mượn test ah:
> 
> 
> http://jrkerr.com/lobocnc/ps3.pdf


Con này cũng hay nè, a Nam có hàng không?

----------


## nhatson

em có  cái, mà chưa có motor để thử  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson



----------


## Gamo

Nhờ các bác xem giùm em 2 con stepper này với, em mò mà ko ra chân DK của nó


Con bên tay phải, 2 chân giữa em đoán là nguồn, 4 chân cuối bên tay phải nối 4 con FET, em đoán là đầu ra, 2 chân sát 4 chân đó nối ground (chân bên trái trong 2 chỗ cắm ở giữa)

Con IC bên trái, là DSP56F801 của Freescale

----------


## nhatson

cái có mấy con optop, anh thử kích tín hiệu vào máy con optop xem sao, 1 con có lẽ là dùng truyền thông

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> Nhờ các bác xem giùm em 2 con stepper này với, em mò mà ko ra chân DK của nó
> 
> 
> Con bên tay phải, 2 chân giữa em đoán là nguồn, 4 chân cuối bên tay phải nối 4 con FET, em đoán là đầu ra, 2 chân sát 4 chân đó nối ground (chân bên trái trong 2 chỗ cắm ở giữa)
> 
> Con IC bên trái, là DSP56F801 của Freescale


2 chân sát 4 chân đó nối ground => cái ni e thấy phải nối VCC mới đúng nè.
Cái nì giống cái bác vinhvoedu  ban, trước tính mua về mấy con ngâm cứu mà bác  ý không chịu ship, hic

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hê hê, chính nó đó chứ ai, tại em thấy nó dùng DSP nên mang về ngâm cứu xem sao mà mò đủ kiểu vẫn ko chạy.

Em đã kích thử mấy chú opto mà cũng ko thấy phản ứng gì mới lạ chứ, ko biết có làm cháy nó chưa nữa

Điểm lạ là tại sao chỉ có 4 con FET, theo lý thuyết cần 8 con chứ?

----------


## anhxco

> Hê hê, chính nó đó chứ ai, tại em thấy nó dùng DSP nên mang về ngâm cứu xem sao mà mò đủ kiểu vẫn ko chạy.
> 
> Em đã kích thử mấy chú opto mà cũng ko thấy phản ứng gì mới lạ chứ, ko biết có làm cháy nó chưa nữa
> 
> Điểm lạ là tại sao chỉ có 4 con FET, theo lý thuyết cần 8 con chứ?


Gamo chụp ảnh rỏ hơn đc không, bộ này 4Fet điều khien unipolar, không phải H-bridge

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

Không biết sơ đồ kết nối để kích signal của bạn thể nào, bạn tìm lại datasheet con opto, trong 6 chân connector controller thì chân thứ 6 bạn phải nối GND hoặc PWR ( tuỳ theo datasheet). và nhớ kiếm con motor nối dây theo unipolar mà thử nha ( lạoi 5 hoặc 6 dây)

----------


## Gamo

Done, cảm ơn bác anhxco  :Wink:  như bác nói thì 2 chân còn lại nối VCC (em nhầm), 4 chân source của FET nối GND => unipolar driver

Dzui nhỉ, ai lại mất công đem DSP + high end FET đi DK unipolar? Con DSP56F801 nếu em không nhầm thì thuộc thế hệ khá mới

----------


## nhatson

> Done, cảm ơn bác anhxco  như bác nói thì 2 chân còn lại nối VCC (em nhầm), 4 chân source của FET nối GND => unipolar driver
> 
> Dzui nhỉ, ai lại mất công đem DSP + high end FET đi DK unipolar? Con DSP56F801 nếu em không nhầm thì thuộc thế hệ khá mới





mô hình dkhien là PI > PWM > ADC > PI
điều khiển độ rộng xung bằng cách đo dòng rồi tính toán, mấy con dòng DM, AM của leadshine cũng tương tự
con 56f của freescale gấu, nhưng mà là microcontrol thôi, DSP thì cứ phải 32bit+ floating point
có điều tool debug và IDE cũng của hãng  :Frown: 

uni hay bipolar đâu wan trọng ah, như nhau, khác vấn đề công suất tẹo thôi ah

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

drive china, cũng dùng MC56F, lái fet bằng bjt cho tiết kiệm, dùng cặp irfz34+irf9z34

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thanks bác! Em quên mất la unipolar high speed thì ngon hơn dù torque low speed kém hơn

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Sao các bác vẫn chưa thống nhất dc giải pháp nào ah toàn chém.... em đọc hết 20 page>>buồn ngủ chả thấy cái gì có thể cải thiện đống step ở nhà. Như tít em tưởng các pác ra sp giúp step và driver có sẵn ko bị mất bước chứ

----------


## nhatson

> Sao các bác vẫn chưa thống nhất dc giải pháp nào ah toàn chém.... em đọc hết 20 page>>buồn ngủ chả thấy cái gì có thể cải thiện đống step ở nhà. Như tít em tưởng các pác ra sp giúp step và driver có sẵn ko bị mất bước chứ


kết luận của em sau khi ngâm cứu là, step closeloop ko cải thiện được tốc độ ( cái mà dại đa số người mong muốn khi bỏ thêm tiền), còn nếu vẫn giữ tốc độ thấp step open loop đủ tin cậy ko cần tới closeloop ah

trừ khi có tiến bộ về chế tạo động cơ như của vexta alphastep

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, alpha step nó chạy nhanh bằng cách nào vậy bác? Em tưởng nó giống step thường nhưng khác ở bộ hồi tiếp thôi?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, alpha step nó chạy nhanh bằng cách nào vậy bác? Em tưởng nó giống step thường nhưng khác ở bộ hồi tiếp thôi?


kỹ thuật chế tạo động cơ ah, mình có thể nâng điện áp hoạt dộng mà motor ít sinh nhiệt
vối step thường mình muốn chạy nhanh> nâng áp > chạy một lúc là nóng> nóng làm giảm hiệu năng > bài toán ko được giải quyết
gắn hồi tiếp độ tin cậy cao hơn> mĩnh sẽ ép chạy dữ hơn> motor thường sinh nhiều nhiệt>> rớt





http://orientalmotor.com/products/st...-input-ac.html

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> kỹ thuật chế tạo động cơ ah, mình có thể nâng điện áp hoạt dộng mà motor ít sinh nhiệt
> vối step thường mình muốn chạy nhanh> nâng áp > chạy một lúc là nóng> nóng làm giảm hiệu năng > bài toán ko được giải quyết
> gắn hồi tiếp độ tin cậy cao hơn> mĩnh sẽ ép chạy dữ hơn> motor thường sinh nhiều nhiệt>> rớt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://orientalmotor.com/products/st...-input-ac.html


Trong sản xuất kinh doanh mình thấy độ tin cậy là vấn đề cần quan tâm nhiều, lỡ có sai sót là trả giá liền, nên việc phân laoị sản phẩm cho các mục đích khác nhau với các mức giá cũng rất khác nhau.
ae diy thì chắc cần stepper thường, các bác làm thương mại thì chắc phải có closeloop, rồi sau đó là tốc độ càng cao càng tốt (bốc lột sức lao động nè).
Em chưa thử thực tế trên máy, nhưng đúng là stepper càng nòng thì tốc độ tới hạn càng giảm. Chắc phải kiếm cách giải nhiệt cho mấy con step cùi.
Cái dự ớn bác NS đến đâu rồi?

----------


## nhatson

thằng mỹ TEKNIC này ra dòng brushless servo có tên Clearpath SK "SK = stepper killer"
em sợ quá nên em lặn ko sủi tăm ah


http://www.teknic.com/products/clear...-servo-motors/

----------


## nhatson

> Trong sản xuất kinh doanh mình thấy độ tin cậy là vấn đề cần quan tâm nhiều, lỡ có sai sót là trả giá liền, nên việc phân laoị sản phẩm cho các mục đích khác nhau với các mức giá cũng rất khác nhau.
> ae diy thì chắc cần stepper thường, các bác làm thương mại thì chắc phải có closeloop, rồi sau đó là tốc độ càng cao càng tốt (bốc lột sức lao động nè).
> Em chưa thử thực tế trên máy, nhưng đúng là stepper càng nòng thì tốc độ tới hạn càng giảm. Chắc phải kiếm cách giải nhiệt cho mấy con step cùi.
> Cái dự ớn bác NS đến đâu rồi?


độ tin cậy, em ko nghĩ servo hơn step, đơn giản là người ta làm đều có tính toán, ko gắn bừa như ta
với chúng ta servo thì báo lỗi >> thay servo bự hơn hoặc hiệu chĩnh lại
với step bị lỗi > vứt xó và kết luạn step ko ngon

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> độ tin cậy, em ko nghĩ servo hơn step, đơn giản là người ta làm đều có tính toán, ko gắn bừa như ta
> với chúng ta servo thì báo lỗi >> thay servo bự hơn hoặc hiệu chĩnh lại
> với step bị lỗi > vứt xó và kết luạn step ko ngon


bác nói chuẩn ko cần chỉnh, hic, em khoái khẩu khí của bác, nói thẳng vần đề, với ta chế cháo tùm lum . không xong phán câu lạnh lùng:loại này không đạt, hic,em chả biết sẹc vo sec ra hay sì tép si tôm , nhưng em hiểu một điều, cơ điện tử không như động cơ đốt. nó ko như một dạng logic hút nén nổ xả,mà nó tính toán số học,phân cực,qua cái bộ driver và tep em đang vọc em thấy còn rất rất nhiều thứ ta chưa làm chủ được nó,nói gì tới servo...vài lời ngu, bác chém nhẹ tay

----------


## anhxco

> độ tin cậy, em ko nghĩ servo hơn step, đơn giản là người ta làm đều có tính toán, ko gắn bừa như ta
> với chúng ta servo thì báo lỗi >> thay servo bự hơn hoặc hiệu chĩnh lại
> với step bị lỗi > vứt xó và kết luạn step ko ngon


Gửi bác!

Em thì không đồng ý lắm, ở đây e không nói đến servo hay là alpha gì cả, mà e nói chung closeloop, cài gì có phản hồi thì luôn ở độ tinh cậy cao hơn, hoặc bản thân nó tự sửa lỗi, ở đây là tự bù step đã mất. Với người sử dụng họ có thể yên tâm về điều đó.
Còn việc sử dụng, dùng đúng mục đích, setting đúng thông số cho mỗi loại để nó chạy ổn định e k dám bàn ở đây vì bản thân chưa sử dụng qua.

----------


## ít nói

à thì tất nhiên close loop đương nhiên là tin cậy hơn rồi. step ko hồi tiếp và họ closeloop đâu ai so nó với nhau. chả khác gì @ so với SH

----------


## nhatson

> Gửi bác!
> 
> Em thì không đồng ý lắm, ở đây e không nói đến servo hay là alpha gì cả, mà e nói chung closeloop, cài gì có phản hồi thì luôn ở độ tinh cậy cao hơn, hoặc bản thân nó tự sửa lỗi, ở đây là tự bù step đã mất. Với người sử dụng họ có thể yên tâm về điều đó.
> Còn việc sử dụng, dùng đúng mục đích, setting đúng thông số cho mỗi loại để nó chạy ổn định e k dám bàn ở đây vì bản thân chưa sử dụng qua.


quan điểm em là 
close loop tăng giá , tăng độ tin cậy, hiệu năng ko tăng
 :Smile: 

trừ những lạoi có RD tới kthuat dkhien + chế tạo động cơ

----------


## anhxco

> quan điểm em là 
> close loop tăng giá , tăng độ tin cậy, hiệu năng ko tăng
> 
> 
> trừ những lạoi có RD tới kthuat dkhien + chế tạo động cơ


hi`hi`, thì đồng ý với bác, như trên e nói tùy mục đích đối tượng sử dụng mà.

----------


## nhatson

5 năm trước em rất kỷ vọng step close loop nhưng tới giờ vẫn vướng 
1. hiệu năng chưa tăng được
2. hệ thống ổn định , cần có hồi tiếp chát luợng > giá cao
3. brushless servo giá ngày càng hạ

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> 5 năm trước em rất kỷ vọng step close loop nhưng tới giờ vẫn vướng 
> 1. hiệu năng chưa tăng được
> 2. hệ thống ổn định , cần có hồi tiếp chát luợng > giá cao
> 3. brushless servo giá ngày càng hạ
> 
> b.r


Dạ vâng, rõ ràng là step ra đời lâu hoắc rồi mà người ta vẫn sử dụng như thường và ít thấy close loop, tất nhiên cũng chỉ trong các ứng dụng đòi hỏi chi phí thấp và không đòi hỏi nhiều về độ tin cậy, cái gì cũng có cái giá của nó mà, chứ không người ta cũng đã phát triển cái loại gọi là step close loop rầm rộ rồi phải không bác nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ vâng, rõ ràng là step ra đời lâu hoắc rồi mà người ta vẫn sử dụng như thường và ít thấy close loop, tất nhiên cũng chỉ trong các ứng dụng đòi hỏi chi phí thấp và không đòi hỏi nhiều về độ tin cậy, cái gì cũng có cái giá của nó mà, chứ không người ta cũng đã phát triển cái loại gọi là step close loop rầm rộ rồi phải không bác nhỉ?


ĐỘ tin cậy máy nào cũng cần, chỉ là giá hạ >> tốc độ thấp thôi cụ ah
em nhắc lại, step chỉ ko tin cậy khi bị ép chạy nhanh, các cụ cứ bảo step ko có độ tin cậy thì em thua rồi

cụ cứ dạo 1 vòng máy cnc china, bao nhiêu cái chạy servo bao nhiêu cái chạy step, thử hỏi mấy ông step, có kiếm được tiền ko?

b.r

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> ĐỘ tin cậy máy nào cũng cần, chỉ là giá hạ >> tốc độ thấp thôi cụ ah
> em nhắc lại, step chỉ ko tin cậy khi bị ép chạy nhanh, các cụ cứ bảo step ko có độ tin cậy thì em thua rồi
> 
> cụ cứ dạo 1 vòng máy cnc china, bao nhiêu cái chạy servo bao nhiêu cái chạy step, thử hỏi mấy ông step, có kiếm được tiền ko?
> 
> b.r


Cụ nhatson nói quá chuẩn. Đối với đại đa số cần máy chạy tốc độ cao là làm tranh gỗ. Khi đó để đáp ứng được nhu cầu này chỉ cần XZ tốc độ cao. Còn Y chỉ cần step thường đã thừa sức đáp ứng rồi.

----------


## anhxco

> ĐỘ tin cậy máy nào cũng cần, chỉ là giá hạ >> tốc độ thấp thôi cụ ah
> em nhắc lại, step chỉ ko tin cậy khi bị ép chạy nhanh, các cụ cứ bảo step ko có độ tin cậy thì em thua rồi
> 
> cụ cứ dạo 1 vòng máy cnc china, bao nhiêu cái chạy servo bao nhiêu cái chạy step, thử hỏi mấy ông step, có kiếm được tiền ko?
> 
> b.r


Đồng quan điểm với bác, mà các ý trên em đều nói từ lúc đầu hết rồi, xin trích lại:
"Trong sản xuất kinh doanh mình thấy độ tin cậy là vấn đề cần quan tâm nhiều, lỡ có sai sót là trả giá liền, nên việc phân laoị sản phẩm cho các mục đích khác nhau với các mức giá cũng rất khác nhau.
ae diy thì chắc cần stepper thường, các bác làm thương mại thì chắc phải có closeloop, r*ồi sau đó là tốc độ càng cao càng tốt (bốc lột sức lao động nè)*.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/857-Alpha-step-vs-encoder/page20#ixzz3DjLEywpp"
Chắc bác không hiểu ý em.

----------


## nhatson

> Đồng quan điểm với bác, mà các ý trên em đều nói từ lúc đầu hết rồi, xin trích lại:
> "Trong sản xuất kinh doanh mình thấy độ tin cậy là vấn đề cần quan tâm nhiều, lỡ có sai sót là trả giá liền, nên việc phân laoị sản phẩm cho các mục đích khác nhau với các mức giá cũng rất khác nhau.
> ae diy thì chắc cần stepper thường, các bác làm thương mại thì chắc phải có closeloop, r*ồi sau đó là tốc độ càng cao càng tốt (bốc lột sức lao động nè)*.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/857-Alpha-step-vs-encoder/page20#ixzz3DjLEywpp"
> Chắc bác không hiểu ý em.


em chỉ  hiểu ý bác là sản xuất thì ko dùng step được vì dộ tin cậy ko cao, dân DIY mơi để ý
thế bác có thắc mắc đám step cũ mọi người hay dùng ở đâu ra ko ah?
em khẳng định với bác, step vẫn hiện diện rộng rãi trong các nhà máy trên thế giới

ngàoi chỗ bác thì em ko biết, nhưng trong này thì mấy con này thống trị trong ngành làm khuôn mẫu quy mô nhỏ, cũng xài step thôi ah, hàng yako, chạy rất gấu
mà em thấy mấy ông làm khuôn này kiếm sống chứ cũng chãng DIY 





mây chú mua máy của tormach, em ko nghĩ là mọi người mua nó về chỉ để diy

----------


## nhatson

đây nữa, máy thêu tajima đến từ nhật bản, hiện tại các máy đời mới vẫn dùng step cho chạy bàn XY và servo cho đầu kim



http://www.tajima.com/product/lineup/index.html

----------


## nhatson

một ví dụ mạnh mẽ nhất, nhà máy yaskawa, cũng thuộc leader của thế giới về servo, vẫn dùng step trong nhà máy của mình
chú ý lúc 2:11




động cơ trợ động ko chỉ dùng cho mấy cái máy CNC, nó còn được sử dụng cho nhiều thiết bị khác
ngành CNC chỉ chiếm 30% thị trường động cơ trợ động , chúg ta hay phán xét phan 30 mà bo qua phần lớn của thế giới

----------


## anhxco

> một ví dụ mạnh mẽ nhất, nhà máy yaskawa, cũng thuộc leader của thế giới về servo, vẫn dùng step trong nhà máy của mình
> chú ý lúc 2:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> động cơ trợ động ko chỉ dùng cho mấy cái máy CNC, nó còn được sử dụng cho nhiều thiết bị khác
> ngành CNC chỉ chiếm 30% thị trường động cơ trợ động , chúg ta hay phán xét phan 30 mà bo qua phần lớn của thế giới


Dạ vâng, em cũng không có ý gì đâu, có thể cách diễn đạt e chưa đúng nên dễ hiểu nhầm. Mọi cái đều mang tính xây dựng và ae có dịp trao đổi nói chuyện với nhau là chính bác ạ. Chứ mấy thứ bác đưa ra e đều đồng ý mà trừ cái vụ độ tin cậy, hihi

----------


## nhatson

em ko đồng ý với bác chỗ độ tin cậy đó thôi


b.r

----------


## cuongmay

> kỹ thuật chế tạo động cơ ah, mình có thể nâng điện áp hoạt dộng mà motor ít sinh nhiệt
> vối step thường mình muốn chạy nhanh> nâng áp > chạy một lúc là nóng> nóng làm giảm hiệu năng > bài toán ko được giải quyết
> gắn hồi tiếp độ tin cậy cao hơn> mĩnh sẽ ép chạy dữ hơn> motor thường sinh nhiều nhiệt>> rớt
> 
> http://orientalmotor.com/products/st...-input-ac.html


step chỉ nóng khi chạy chậm hoặc tăng dòng thôi chứ tăng áp đâu nóng thêm đâu bác. mình thấy khi chạy openloop tốc độ motor có thể đạt 10 mình chỉ dám chạy 5 để cho an toàn,như vậy chỉ cần closeloop tốc độ đã tăng lên đáng kể .

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Linh cho mình hỏi việc bù bước của mấy em có hồi tiếp ra sao , nó diễn ra tức thì hay không ? khoảng sai số tối đa cho việc bù bước có lớn không ? 


Tui thì hiểu nếu động cơ không có cải tiến về tốc độ và moment thì việc có hồi tiếp chỉ giải quyết việc báo lỗi khi mất bước thôi chứ nó không tăng thêm hiệu năng , chỉ khác nhau 1 điều, em step bình thường thì sai số vẫn chạy tiếp, còn em có hồi tiếp thì đứng lại và báo lỗi , còn việc chế độ chạy tối ưu không mất bước thì 2 em là như nhau.

Nhưng việc bù bước của hệ thống có hồi tiếp như thế nào , trong ngưỡng nó có thể bù thì hệ có hồi tiếp có vẻ là có chế độ chạy tốt hơn, sát với ngưỡng giới hạn của nó, còn hệ không có hồi tiếp thì mình phải cho hệ số an toàn nên không thể sát ngưỡng giới hạn của nó, muốn sát thì hệ thống cơ khí phải tuyệt vời  ( đây là giới hạn của đa số anh em DIY vì không khắt khe trong chế cháo ) 

Điển hình chạy máy phối hợp 5 trục em vẫn chơi step thường và hệ thống vẫn chính xác.

----------


## nhatson

> step chỉ nóng khi chạy chậm hoặc tăng dòng thôi chứ tăng áp đâu nóng thêm đâu bác. mình thấy khi chạy openloop tốc độ motor có thể đạt 10 mình chỉ dám chạy 5 để cho an toàn,như vậy chỉ cần closeloop tốc độ đã tăng lên đáng kể .



anh dùng close loop của hãng nào ah

trường hợp cắm motor 57bygh250A/B/C vào drive vexta chạy điện 220VAC rồi sẽ bít ah
mấy con step của vexta chạy điện lưới chạy khá là ấn tượng

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Linh cho mình hỏi việc bù bước của mấy em có hồi tiếp ra sao , nó diễn ra tức thì hay không ? khoảng sai số tối đa cho việc bù bước có lớn không ? 
> 
> 
> Tui thì hiểu nếu động cơ không có cải tiến về tốc độ và moment thì việc có hồi tiếp chỉ giải quyết việc báo lỗi khi mất bước thôi chứ nó không tăng thêm hiệu năng , chỉ khác nhau 1 điều, em step bình thường thì sai số vẫn chạy tiếp, còn em có hồi tiếp thì đứng lại và báo lỗi , còn việc chế độ chạy tối ưu không mất bước thì 2 em là như nhau.
> 
> Nhưng việc bù bước của hệ thống có hồi tiếp như thế nào , trong ngưỡng nó có thể bù thì hệ có hồi tiếp có vẻ là có chế độ chạy tốt hơn, sát với ngưỡng giới hạn của nó, còn hệ không có hồi tiếp thì mình phải cho hệ số an toàn nên không thể sát ngưỡng giới hạn của nó, muốn sát thì hệ thống cơ khí phải tuyệt vời  ( đây là giới hạn của đa số anh em DIY vì không khắt khe trong chế cháo ) 
> 
> Điển hình chạy máy phối hợp 5 trục em vẫn chơi step thường và hệ thống vẫn chính xác.




về đáp ứng, step rất chậm 0-1000RPM mất độ 5 đến 10 milisecond , trong khi dó servo có thể từ 0~3000RPM <1ms
em ví dụ 1 phút gia công 6000mm > 1 giây là 100mm, 1/100 của giây sẽ đi được 1mm >> với step  sẽ để lại vết 1mm > với gỗ em nghĩ là.. chuyện nhỏ 
với servo 1/1000s > sai lệch sẽ khoảng 0,1mm với gia công gắt gao , con số này vẫn rớt

mí con số trên phụ thuọc nhiều vào LOAD nặng hay nhẹ nữa ah, 
step 1/5 chạy thanh răng ngon lành, servo loại thông dụng thì cần 20 hoặc 25 mới chạy tốt


b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ít nói

Vừa thoáng thấy pác nhatsom nói tới yako. Yako làm sp chú trọng tới đối tượng công nghiệp. Em đang có vài con ko vỏ 8a bán 400k bé hoạt động tootd mọi tính năng

----------


## nhatson

hehe thế bán em 1 con sưu tầm nếu ko làm hỏng đội hình của bác

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> em ko đồng ý với bác chỗ độ tin cậy đó thôi
> 
> 
> b.r


Hi` thế thì chịu bác rồi quan điểm của e vẫn vậy thôi à. Giờ cho e chọn open loop và close loop mà giá tiền bằng hoặc không chênh nhau nhiều thì e sẽ chọn close loop, có điều kiện nữa thì e sẽ mần cả 2 để trải nghiệm.
Về vấn đề sản phẩm thương mại, e thấy cả nhà sản xuất cũng như tiêu dùng đều phải chú trọng đến bài toán kinh tế đầu tiên. Có lẽ vậy người ta mới có nhưng dòng sản phẩm khác nhau ( có khi cùng tính năng) cho các đối tượng khác nhau, thiết kế thế nào, sử dụng linh kiện gì đều phải tính toán của thể cả.
Vấn đề này e xin tạm dừng bàn luận ở đây, khi nào e có cùng ý kiến với bác NS sẻ bàn luận thêm chút.

----------


## nhatson

hehe, oki bác. 
vấn đề là sẽ ko same same giá được thôi

b.r

----------


## CKD

Thấy mấy bác cứ tranh nhau về độ tin cậy. Theo em thì.. mỗi loại motor tùy động đều có ưu & nhược riêng của nó không chỉ đơn thuần là giá cả.
- Mọi sản phẩm ra đời đều có độ tin cậy của riêng nó.
- Với step.. nếu thiết kế & tín toán đúng thì nó vẫn làm việc đúng & tin cậy. Anh em ta thường sử dụng step theo cảm hứng, cứ nghĩ to là phải khỏe, ý niệm này không hẵn là đúng vì với mỗi dòng & hình dáng step khác nhau.. ngoài việc đời mới/cũ thì còn có các đặc tuyến về moment, tốc độ, điện áp.. và đòi hỏi điều kiện tối ưu về môi trường làm việc khác nhau. Nếu chúng ta sử dụng đúng thì sẽ có độ tin cậy.
- Với closed-loop thì thấy mấy bác nghĩ & tin cậy vì nó có khã năng tự sửa sai, báo lỗi khi quá khã năng.. nhưng nếu xét trên điều kiện sử dụng thì không hẵn là đúng. Nếu thiết kế mà để hệ thống làm việc phải liên tục sửa sai.. và error thì cũng hỏng cả. Hệ thống như thế không thể gọi là tin cậy dù nó chưa làm hỏng phôi của các bác.
- Ngoài những yếu tố trên.. khi sử dụng còn có những yếu tố khác như thuận tiện/đơn giản/nhanh chóng trong lắp đặt, bảo trì, sửa chữa.

Nếu chỉ so về giá.. thì những hệ thống step của Japan, EU, US mới so với servo thì có rẻ hơn.. nhưng chưa chắc là rẻ hơn so với mấy anh servo china à.

Mới nhìn servo hay (closed-loop step) thấy có quá nhiều ưu điểm.. nhưng nếu người lắp đặt/sử dụng không hiểu hết về chúng, không config đúng thì chưa chắc đã tin cậy. Mình biết rất nhiều bác cố gắng phấn đấu lên servo nhưng cuối cùng lại quay ngược về step.. Vì đang chạy ngon, thay vào chạy nghe tiếng máy thì hay, nhưng sản phẩm thì vứt hết... chỉ vì không làm chủ được servo, config PID không đúng nên hệ thống luôn chạy sai.

Phần em thì chơi từ step tới servo (trừ closed-loop step chưa dùng qua). Dù là môn St hay Se thì em đều thiết kế, tính toán khối lượng/moment/tải hệ số an toàn -> chọn vít, ray & motor theo kết quả tính toán. Cố gắng tìm thông số của tất cả thiết bị sử dụng (cái này thì dể.. vì tớ toàn dùng đồ mới, có đủ catalogue). Các máy đều vận hành vô tư.. phần lớn lỗi được báo & xử lý đều tập trung vào PC (dính virus là hết tin cậy).

----------

anhxco, hungdn, nhatson, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## cuongmay

> anh dùng close loop của hãng nào ah
> 
> trường hợp cắm motor 57bygh250A/B/C vào drive vexta chạy điện 220VAC rồi sẽ bít ah
> mấy con step của vexta chạy điện lưới chạy khá là ấn tượng
> 
> b.r


mình chưa có cơ hội dùng close loop nhưng thấy step thường chuyển nguồn từ 24v lên 80v thấy nóng thêm rất ít

----------


## Gamo

> feeback của asm69ac , trông cứ như con step bé tẹo


Huhu, sự phụ Nhật Sơn có cao kiến gì về 4 sợi dây này ko? Ngồi tự kỷ nguyên buổi chiều mà chưa hỉu nó hoạt động như thế nào?

----------


## nhatson

em chưa nghiên cứu cái feed back của alphastep nó hoạt động thế nào được ah

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, lâu quá quên kiến thức cơ bản, 4 dây thông nhau => Hall sensor

Để lúc nào rảnh nghiên cứu tiếp...

----------


## CKD

Resolver về cơ bản cấu tạo cũng giống như cái motor, nhưng hoạt động như một máy phát điên (generator thì phải).
Với món này thì mỗi khi motor bước một bước thì các cuộn dây sẽ xuất hiện xuấn điện động cảm ứng, pha, chiều, cường độ phụ thuộc vào góc từ trường, tốc độ, chiều quay. Với step thì khi bước.. tốc độ chuyển bước khá nhanh, nên xuất điên động khá lớn. Tuy nhiên xuất điên động này sẽ nhanh chóng mất đi.
Phân tích điện áp, cường độ, chiều sẽ biết được motor bước được bao nhiêu bước (giống encoder). Nhớ có bác nào post bài dùng step làm MPG, thay thế cho encoder là ní đó.
Muốn nghiên cứu thấu đáo chắc phải cần cái osc nhiều tia, kết hợp với phân tích digital

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Éc... thế khi motor bị mất bước với tôc độ chậm thì sao? Ví dụ: trục Z bị trôi...?

----------


## Luyến

Em vừa tra mạng thấy nó nhẩy ọt ra nguyên lý này  em thấy có ích post lên. Có đúng máy phát điện tạo ra mấy đường Tín hiệu như thế này không ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, yeah, cảm ơn bác. Đúng là nếu là Hall Sensor chuẩn thì nó như thế (dùng 1 p-type semiconductor như Ga, Ind,...).
Ngoài ra, cũng như bác nói, xung quanh sợi dây điện AC có 1 vùng từ trường. Do đó mới đẻ ra vụ có đồng hồ đo dòng điện mà ko cần chạm.

Còn con alphastep position encoder rắc rối là nó ko dùng Hall Sensor mà dùng 8 cuộn dây nhỏ bên trong như thể 1 step mini. Cách đo đơn giản nhất là như cách lão CKD hướng dẫn. Tuy nhiên nếu như cách đó thì khi motor chuyển động rất chậm, ví dụ bị trôi trục Z => driver sẽ không phát hiện được. Em ko nghĩ Vexta làm như thế, sẽ bị khách hàng chửi chết >.<

----------


## CKD

Z trôi có chậm thì vẫn nhảy cò cò theo từng bước. 
Xung điện đúng là nó tỷ lệ với tốc độ, nhưng như đã nói.. chạy thì chậm nhưng bước thì nhanh. Bác cứ cập osc vào, vặn con step chậm thạt chậm xem nó ra xung lớn hay nhỏ.

Với nếu 2P 200ppr thì một bước nhảy sai của nó là 1/200 vòng. Dù lúc đó bác chạy vi bước bao nhiêu thì cũng vậy.

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, yeah, cảm ơn bác. Đúng là nếu là Hall Sensor chuẩn thì nó như thế (dùng 1 p-type semiconductor như Ga, Ind,...).
> Ngoài ra, cũng như bác nói, xung quanh sợi dây điện AC có 1 vùng từ trường. Do đó mới đẻ ra vụ có đồng hồ đo dòng điện mà ko cần chạm.
> 
> Còn con alphastep position encoder rắc rối là nó ko dùng Hall Sensor mà dùng 8 cuộn dây nhỏ bên trong như thể 1 step mini. Cách đo đơn giản nhất là như cách lão CKD hướng dẫn. Tuy nhiên nếu như cách đó thì khi motor chuyển động rất chậm, ví dụ bị trôi trục Z => driver sẽ không phát hiện được. Em ko nghĩ Vexta làm như thế, sẽ bị khách hàng chửi chết >.<


cụ ngâm cứu cái đó làm dì, patent nó còn lâu mà , chuyển qua magnetic encoder tuyệt đối đi ah  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác Nhật Sơn cho em xin lại tài liệu đi ạ? Hôm qua lật tung fo rùm mà ko thấy.

Bác CKD: hix, con step thìquay chậm nó vẫn generate dư tín hiệu để đo (Osc nhảy) nhưng mà cái encoder của thằng alphastep quay với tốc độ chậm thì kim Osc ko nhảy >.< (chưa đo thử với tốc độ cao)

----------


## CKD

Đo cảm ứng điện từ với tốc độ biến thiên nhỏ còn có 1 kỹ thuật khác, tên là gì thì quên mất.
Nôm na cuộn dây là 1 phần tử dao động, khi cường độ từ trường thay đổi thì cảm kháng cũng thay đổi.... bla bla...

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

O.o để xem xem  :Smile: ) thanks ku!!!

PS: hehe, thiên thiệt. Khi motor quay, độ cảm kháng thay đổi phụ thuộc vào vị trí của motor :x :x :x

=> how to measure L?  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Cụ Gà.. 
Đi hỏi cụ google là biết làm sao đo được L ngay. Nếu dùng MCU thì đo L hay C cũng đơn giản, nếu không cần quá chính xác.. thì không cần nhiều mạch phụ trợ bên ngoài. Cả L & C đều có tính nạp/xả.. việc xác định được thời gian nạp & xả năng lượng từ L/C có thể tính được gần đúng giá trị. Mà đo thời gian thì MCU hoàn toàn có thể làm được. Gần đúng đến mức nào thì phụ thuộc vào người thiết kế giải thuật, mạch phụ trợ bên ngoài (khuyếch đại, lọc nhiễu v.v........).

Dùng resolver hay encoder thì có gì khác nhau nếu xét về công dụng. Nếu muốn close loop step sao cụ không đi từ encoder? Khi đó khối lượng kiến thức cần tìn hiểu cũng ít hơn nhiều vì đọc encoder đơn giản hơn nhiều. Nếu muốn an toàn thì chỉ cần thêm tầng đệm đơn giản kiểu smith triger là xong, muốn kháng nhiễu tốt thì lên 2 line. Mấy cái này đều có sẵn. Và như cụ khuyến khích em.. ARM gì đó nó tích hợp luôn modun đọc encoder không cần phải quét hay ngắt  :Embarrassment: 

Resovel nếu dùng cho spindle, để đo tốc độ thì không khó.. nhưng đọc đúng & chính xác vị trí thì đòi hỏi phức tạp tí.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tại đang lo là L của bộ cảm biến lớn (200uH - 400uH) => đo L lâu => tính vị trí chậm & không chính xác, chưa kể nhiễu => Có pp nào nhanh ko? Đặc biệt là đặc thù của Alphastep (4 dây sensor)?

Thật ra là cũng muốn đưa lên hỏi anh em trao đổi kinh nghiệm cho vui, chứ tự mò cũng được. Cty em chuyên sản xuất bộ điều khiển cảm ứng điện dung cho ghế nha khoa, có thể đo chính xác vài pico Farad, kháng nhiễu tốt 

Nếu dùng encoder thì dễ quá rồi, điều khiển alphastep cool hơn chứ 

Nói đùa thôi, nếu dùng encoder thì chỉ có mấy con của ông cho thui, cha Nam cũng cho mấy con bự bự 2 cốt nhưng dùng thì phải gắn thêm encoder => dính tới cơ khí. Trong khi đó ở nhà đang có 1 thùng alphastep chưa biết để làm gì

----------


## CKD

Ghê.. 1 thùng alpha, liên kết với bác Nam hay cu bé tí là giải quyết nhanh gọn vấn đề với đầy đủ tiêu chí nhanh, gọn, bổ, rẻ, hiệu quả...........

Em đang quan tâm 2 chuyện.. bác Gamo có thể tư vấn giúp không?.
- touch sensor (công tắc chạm). Yêu cầu chỉ kích hoạt khi chạm, không tạo áp lực tiếp xúc. Đặt biệt việc tiếp xúc chưa chắc đã dẩn điện dù 2 bề mặt là kim loại. Vật chạm có thể nhiễm tĩnh điện lên tới 12kV.
- cảm ứng đo khoản cách bằng điện dung. Yêu cầu đo được trong khoảng cách 0-50mm.

Tất cả thiết bị đều dùng trong công nghiệp.. nóng, ẩm, khói bụi, nhiễm điện v.v...

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, vật được chạm nhiễm điện 12kV thì thằng chạm lăn quay ra chết rồi....

Cách thứ 2 là vật nhiễm điện nằm dưới, bên trên mình đặt tấm cách điện để chạm, trong trường hợp đó giải quyết như sau:
1. Vụ đo điện dung: dùng MCU hoặc IC chuyên dụng. Ku Atmel có 1 số loại IC thiết kế sẵn rất ngon, phải cái giá hơi trên trời nếu mua lẻ.
2. Chống nhiễu: nói chung trong môi trường công nghiệp thì nên hạn chế dùng touch sensor, nhiễu tới từ nhiều vấn đề lắm nên rất khỏ giải quyết hết nhưng có thể giải quyết vài vụ sau:
 - Nguồn điện không ổn định: cái này thì phải hỏi cụ Nhật Sơn
 - Nhiễu do parasitic charge: Faraday cage + grounding wire
 - Nhiễu do sóng điện từ: Faraday cage

Nói chung, về vụ này thì cứ mời tau cafe là giải quyết tạm được chứ giề  :Wink:  Còn vụ ứng dụng thật sự trong công nghiệp thì I "can" you. Lý do là an toàn thôi. Với các pp chống nhiều trên thì trong môi trường dân dụng khó mà bị nhiễu. Mà ngay cả trong trường hợp bị nhiễu thì cũng khó chết người (ít ra phím cơ cũng bị kẹt phím vậy).
Môi trường công nghiệp thì hầm bà lằng lắm, mà lỡ nó bị loạn một cái là chết người như chơi.

----------

Luyến, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Nói như cụ thì huề.

- Nhiễm tĩnh điện 12kV thì không lớn đâu ạ. Cái máy tính của bác.. nếu không được nối đất thì nó nhiễm điện vài kV là bình thường. Hầu hết các thiết bị dùng nguồn switching đều ít nhiều bị nhiễm điện vì.. môi trường làm việc với điện áp, từ trường biến thiên tần số cao bla bla.  Bác cách ly cái PC, xong dùng cây vit gỏ gỏ vào cái vỏ.. nếu trong tối bác sẽ thấy tia lữa điện.. có thể đến 1-2mm ấy chứ. Việc khử nhiễm tĩnh điện thì không khó.. vì là nhiễm tĩnh hầu như có áp.. chứ không có dòng, chỉ là link kiện nhạy cảm mà gặp tĩnh điện thế này thì tèo.

- Vụ touch sensor này em cũng có giải pháp..  có thể nói là gần gần với giải pháp đo điện dung. Nhưng độ nhạy không bằng hay không cần biết điện dung thế nào. Thiết bị sẽ kích hoạt khi điện dung ~ 0... Sẽ triển khai thử nghiệm.. giải quyết bài toán 12kV cũng có.. nhưng mọi thứ phải đưa vào thử thực tế mới biết được hay không  :Big Grin: 

- Đo điện dung thì em cũng xơi rồi ạ.. thì cũng như đã chém ở trên.. vấn đề là nạp/xả thôi. Chỉ là chưa dám thử thực tế vì vấn đề nhiễu công nghiệp chưa khắc phục thấu đáo.

Vụ lập trình game thì bái bác là sư phụ, hết tết rồi.. nghĩ xem CNC có thể làm cái game gì hay hay không... triển khai cho vui.. Chứ vụ điện công nghiệp thì em chém gió với bác tới sáng hé hé. Đảm bảo nghe theo em là lúc được lúc không liền  :Big Grin: .. chưa biết ai sẽ mời cafe ai à nhe.

----------


## Gamo

À, quên, tĩnh điện thì đúng là 12kV là bình thường. Trong trường hợp đó thì grounding wire sẽ giải quyết ổn. Nhưng còn vụ thiết kế cái touch sensor pattern & touching plate nữa. Nói chung đó là 1 nghệ thuật á.

Hồi đó nghiên cứu đo điện dung, 1 ngày là đo được. Hoàn thiện touch sensor để đừng bị khách hàng chửi là chuyện khác 
(mà quên, pp nạp xả dễ bị nhiễu lắm à nha)

Vụ điện công nghiệp thì thua  :Wink:  Nhưng can làm đừng nên dùng cảm ứng điện dung trong môi trường có thể xảy ra tai nạn. Khả năng xảy ra thì rất thấp nhưng lỡ xảy ra thì hối tiếc không kịp.

----------


## Gamo

Đây là một số tài liệu nhập môn touch sensor để các bác tham khảo cho vui
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slaa576/slaa576.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slaa379/slaa379.pdf
http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/te...CD00222015.pdf

Ngoài ra còn có 1 số pp khác mà không thấy đề cập trong 3 tài liệu trên nhưng lại được ứng dụng với sản phẩm của các hãng khác, ví dụ đo capacitance bằng AC hoặc projection. Có lẽ do vấn đề về bản quyền hoặc nội dung quá rộng => các bác tha hồ mà phát minh hé

----------


## CKD

Resolver

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thank kiu thank kiu!!!

Thật ra hình như nó ko phải resolver vì 4 sợi nối nhau hết trong khi đó resolver theo kiểu transformer thì tối thiểu phải có 2 sợi ko có kết nối?

----------


## ghoang

Xin phép mượn chủ đề của bác Gamo nhờ trợ giúp ah
Em có con motor ASM98 cắm vô driver là ngay lập tức nó quay một vòng rồi driver báo alarm (Alarm Led nhấp nháy theo chu kì là 4). Em đã thay motor khác để xác nhận driver OK và motor có vấn đề.
Em có lần nghe ai đó nói là có thể motor bị lêch encoder và cần căn chỉnh lại.
Bác nào đã biết giúp em nhé
Cảm ơn cả nhà

----------


## thuhanoi

> Xin phép mượn chủ đề của bác Gamo nhờ trợ giúp ah
> Em có con motor ASM98 cắm vô driver là ngay lập tức nó quay một vòng rồi driver báo alarm (Alarm Led nhấp nháy theo chu kì là 4). Em đã thay motor khác để xác nhận driver OK và motor có vấn đề.
> Em có lần nghe ai đó nói là có thể motor bị lêch encoder và cần căn chỉnh lại.
> Bác nào đã biết giúp em nhé
> Cảm ơn cả nhà


Chính xác là bị lệch encoder, hở keo dán rồi, bác cố chỉnh lại rồi cho mình học hỏi kinh nghiệm với chứ mình chịu chỉnh cở nào cũng chưa được. Có lần cắm vào ok nhưng khi cho chạy lại báo lỗi. Bó cái tay

----------


## ghoang

Bác thuhanoi đã chỉnh chắc là có cách bác cứ hướng dẫn em làm thử phát ah  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác thuhanoi đã chỉnh chắc là có cách bác cứ hướng dẫn em làm thử phát ah


Đã được mô bác, nhìn cái động cơ tốt thì thấy nó trùng "răng" với động cơ chính nhưng cũng hổng được, nói chung là cũng muốn tìm hiểu cho nó thong cái đầu thôi

----------

ghoang

----------


## thuhanoi

Sau 1 hồi điều chỉnh tháo ra tháo vô - chiến lợi phẩm là 1 vòng nam châm cực mạnh mỏng tang chưa tới 1 ly nhưng giòn quá vỡ vụn sau khi hút hút vài lần  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

1 cách duy nhất con đó làm con step bình thường thế là hết, sao mà chỉnh được đây.

----------


## Ga con

> Xin phép mượn chủ đề của bác Gamo nhờ trợ giúp ah
> Em có con motor ASM98 cắm vô driver là ngay lập tức nó quay một vòng rồi driver báo alarm (Alarm Led nhấp nháy theo chu kì là 4). Em đã thay motor khác để xác nhận driver OK và motor có vấn đề.
> Em có lần nghe ai đó nói là có thể motor bị lêch encoder và cần căn chỉnh lại.
> Bác nào đã biết giúp em nhé
> Cảm ơn cả nhà


Cái này có vào tay Phuchnd mới xong được  :Wink: , không tin cứ hỏi bác Thắng, bác Luyến, bác Chương (khách hàng đầu tiên luôn) .
Các bác chủ quan cho rằng alphastep ít hỏng. Bác mà làm rơi nó 1 phát nhiều khi cũng ốm đòn. 

Biểu hiện của lệch sensor:
- Nếu lệch ít: khi cấp lệnh chạy 1 chiều Ok, 1 chiều rất yếu, tăng tốc lên sẽ alarm. Các bác tháo ra lắp vào không cẩn thận nó cũng bị bệnh này ngay, làm rơi cũng dễ bị bệnh này. 
- Nếu lệch nhiều: Cắm vào không lỗi, nhưng cho xung lệnh chạy một chút thôi nó sẽ alarm (chưa đầy vòng đã alarm).
- Lệch quá nhiều: cắm vào motor nó tự chạy rồi alarm.

Giải pháp là lấy 1 cái dùi nhọn, chỉnh nó về từng bước: từ lệch quá nhiều -> lệch nhiều -> lệch ít -> không lệch.
Ban đầu nếu lệch quá nhiều thì cứ đục cái rotor của cảm biến cho nó xoay 1 chút, chiều nào cũng được. Bác yên tâm vì đây là trục trơn không khía nhám nên không sao đâu. Trên rotor có 4 cái vết lõm, cứ đục vào đó là được.

Đục từng chút một, vừa đục vừa thử cho đến khi nó ở mức lệch nhiều hoặc tốt nhất là lệch ít. Cấp lệnh, nó sẽ chạy 1 chiều yếu, bác cứ đục cái rotor theo hướng yếu đó cho đến lúc 2 chiều chạy tạm ổn. Lúc này thật ra moment 2 chiều sẽ khác nhau, nếu bác không có đồ đo moment thì nên dừng ở đây, chạy tạm OK.

Do cái này mà mình phải cặm cụi chế đồ đo moment.

Sau khi hoàn thành cân chỉnh, có thể dùng keo epoxy cố định cái rotor của sensor lại (không là nó chạy một thời gian có thể bị tiếp), nhớ là phải loại chịu nhiệt.

Một thông tin nữa là cả motor zin lẫn driver zin đều có thể bị lệch vì hàng này rất nhạy, rotor chỉ lệch 1' thôi đã thấy liền, còn trên driver thì nó qua 1 tầng khuếch đại trans, em nghỉ không có gì hoàn hảo. Em đã test trên vài chục bộ mới nhận ra, sẽ dễ thấy hơn khi dùng driver nhỏ hơn motor. Với trường hợp này, có thể phải fix cho từng bộ và tránh lắp lẫn.  

Thanks.

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, dungtb, Gamo, ghoang, Luyến, Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

Vexta sẽ săn lùng giết bác Phúc và Gà con chung 1 thể .....

----------


## ghoang

Sáng dậy sớm tranh thủ đục đục vài cái nó hết alarm, tối về cấp xung chạy thử xem còn alarm nữa không.
Cảm ở bác Phúc đã bỏ công hướng dẫn rất chi tiết

----------


## nhatson

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1853213.pdf

có chút thông tin mạch lái cho resolver

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

> Sáng dậy sớm tranh thủ đục đục vài cái nó hết alarm, tối về cấp xung chạy thử xem còn alarm nữa không.
> Cảm ở bác Phúc đã bỏ công hướng dẫn rất chi tiết


Hi, năm trước bác đục đục nó chạy chưa à?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nghe phong phanh anh Nhatson đang phát triển closeloop step  :Big Grin:

----------


## gamble

chặng đường còn rất dài cố lên bác gà mờ .... còn bác WW cứ bán anpha step vô tư đi vì em dự đoán thời gian là rất dài hehehehe , hi vọng vexta nó phá bản quyền sớm hơn dự định cho bác gà mờ mừng tí xíu.






__________________________________________________  ____________________
Trang web động cơ bước của tôi:skysmotor.com

----------


## nhatson

> chặng đường còn rất dài cố lên bác gà mờ .... còn bác WW cứ bán anpha step vô tư đi vì em dự đoán thời gian là rất dài hehehehe , hi vọng vexta nó phá bản quyền sớm hơn dự định cho bác gà mờ mừng tí xíu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________  ____________________
> Trang web động cơ bước của tôi:skysmotor.com


tàu nó có làm, nhưng chắc bán nội địa thôi ợ, clone cái kỹ thuật dkhiển, còn cái feedback tàu vẩn dùng encoder

----------


## barbosa

Đúng Là xài anpha rồi.nên cảm thấy rất good.





__________________________________________________  ____________________________________
CNCステッピングモーター|ステッピングモータドライバ

----------

